# The Dreary December Driveler



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Somebody turn the keys in on the other thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

HEY A NEW ONE


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

fall garden is all over 

had to go harvest what was there before it all died...7 or 8 pounds of kale, 3 heads of cabbage, and a few heads of broccoli and cauliflower. not bad for the last harvest.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> fall garden is all over
> 
> had to go harvest what was there before it all died...7 or 8 pounds of kale, 3 heads of cabbage, and a few heads of broccoli and cauliflower. not bad for the last harvest.



I sure do luv some broccoli and ranch dip


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> fall garden is all over
> 
> had to go harvest what was there before it all died...7 or 8 pounds of kale, 3 heads of cabbage, and a few heads of broccoli and cauliflower. not bad for the last harvest.



Kale? ewww.....


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I sure do luv some broccoli and ranch dip


heck yeah.


rhbama3 said:


> Kale? ewww.....



eh...i grow what im told.


----------



## Resica (Dec 8, 2010)

Dreary? It's cloudy, cold and windy, what more can you ask for!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Dreary? It's cloudy, cold and windy, what more can you ask for!!



xactly beautiful hunting weather


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> fall garden is all over
> 
> had to go harvest what was there before it all died...7 or 8 pounds of kale, 3 heads of cabbage, and a few heads of broccoli and cauliflower. not bad for the last harvest.



Send me some kale.  

I can't find any out here.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 8, 2010)

it's still got that new driveler smell....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2010)

its that time , seeee yallllll


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> it's still got that new driveler smell....



Not for long...


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Not for long...



Dang Sullie, why'd ya have to go and smell it up for?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Not for long...



Bad Sulli Bad 




boneboy96 said:


> Dang Sullie, why'd ya have to go and smell it up for?



He was filling in for BBQBOSS


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang...it smells kinda funky in here.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> fall garden is all over
> 
> had to go harvest what was there before it all died...7 or 8 pounds of kale, 3 heads of cabbage, and a few heads of broccoli and cauliflower. not bad for the last harvest.


 Dang, wish you were closer, love me some broccoli AND cabbage!!

 SULLIEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, all good things must come to a end.

Tomorrow Folks.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 8, 2010)

Later Tripod!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2010)

we need snow to brighten up the night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

ya'll don't forget to let the faucets drip tonight. Busted water pipes are not fun.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 8, 2010)

Evening ya'll!

Nothing like having a wife shooter hiding in the woods behind the house!

Doors are locked...windows locked....truck doors locked....shed locked.......40 cal. cocked and locked!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening ya'll!
> 
> Nothing like having a wife shooter hiding in the woods behind the house!
> 
> Doors are locked...windows locked....truck doors locked....shed locked.......40 cal. cocked and locked!!!



dang man. be safe and remember two in the chest and one in the head


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> dang man. be safe and remember two in the chest and one in the head



Dang Slip....whatcha know about two in center mass and one in the cranium?


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening ya'll!
> 
> Nothing like having a wife shooter hiding in the woods behind the house!
> 
> Doors are locked...windows locked....truck doors locked....shed locked.......40 cal. cocked and locked!!!



What up Chuck Dang dude. Turn off the lights and get the night vison stuff out of the closet.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang Slip....whatcha know about two in center mass and one in the cranium?



i've watched enough moives to know how to handle zombies...a wife shooter cant be a whole lot different.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> dang man. be safe and remember two in the chest and one in the head



Only 3?

Don't think so little bro!!! I got way more than 3 bullets!

This is crazy. There's more doggone police swarming this area than an Obama follower giveaway program.

They got the helicopter and the dog and everything!

Be honest with ya'll.....I really did'nt even want to take the dog out tonight!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Chuck Dang dude. Turn off the lights and get the night vison stuff out of the closet.



Hey Dougie!

Can't do that. I'm 'specting company tonight. 

Can't wait to answer the door tonight!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening ya'll!
> 
> Nothing like having a wife shooter hiding in the woods behind the house!
> 
> Doors are locked...windows locked....truck doors locked....shed locked.......40 cal. cocked and locked!!!



Saw that on the news, Chuck. Glad the wife was able to get away and hope the gunshot isn't serious. Ya'll stay vigilant out there. The news didn't say if he was still around or if he drove off.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

i wonder if anyone has ever hung them self with christmas lights out of pure frustration while putting the danged things up?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 8, 2010)

slip said:


> i wonder if anyone has ever hung them self with christmas lights out of pure frustration while putting the danged things up?



Ya mean like Clark Grizwald?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Saw that on the news, Chuck. Glad the wife was able to get away and hope the gunshot isn't serious. Ya'll stay vigilant out there. The news didn't say if he was still around or if he drove off.



Yo there Robert.

He's still out there. Stashed his truck les than half a mile from here. Mitchell SO has it now!

Literally, he's in the woods behind the house. 

He's a local and everyone knows him....no one knew how nuts the guy is.

Police are still all over this road!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 8, 2010)

With all this going on, the wife just put on the 'Smokey Mountain Christmas' cd!

Dadgum good banjo on that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yo there Robert.
> 
> He's still out there. Stashed his truck les than half a mile from here. Mitchell SO has it now!
> 
> ...



He won't stay in the woods in this weather. Ya'll be careful!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He won't stay in the woods in this weather. Ya'll be careful!



That was my thoughts. Bro's gonna be lookin for a warm spot.

I really can't believe they hav'nt found him yet. This area looks like something off a "COPS" episode!
Mitchell SO, Dog Unit, Helo, GSP, Worth SO...the works!

And to think I moved outta Albany to get away from all this!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

okay gotta run. Gonna fix a nice glass of Mountain Dew and watch the two dvd's on my fishfinder.
Let us know what happens, Chuck.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay gotta run. Gonna fix a nice glass of Mountain Dew and watch the two dvd's on my fishfinder.
> Let us know what happens, Chuck.



I gotta go too. Company should be here any minute.

Knock knock....."Who is it? I gotta gun!"


----------



## pbradley (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay gotta run. Gonna fix a nice glass of Mountain Dew and watch the two dvd's on my fishfinder.
> Let us know what happens, Chuck.




And I thought it was cool watching IronMan and Jonah Hex on my laptop. It's amazing what fishfinders will do these days.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll don't forget to let the faucets drip tonight. Busted water pipes are not fun.





Had to do that last night. 

Just forgot to take the stopper out of the tub. 

Good thing I had to go in at 4... stopper successfully removed just in the nick of time.    







Hi


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> And I thought it was cool watching IronMan and Jonah Hex on my laptop. It's amazing what fishfinders will do these days.



side imaging, down imaging, recorder, gps, lake charts, this sucker is cool! I hate reading instructions though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Had to do that last night.
> 
> Just forgot to take the stopper out of the tub.
> 
> ...




Hiya, Thwackbabe! 
We still taking a road trip saturday?


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

uh, there _was_ a mocking bird sleeping in the bush. same bush we were putting xmas lights in.






boo


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 8, 2010)

A bird in the bush is worth more than lights in the tree.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening ya'll!
> 
> Nothing like having a wife shooter hiding in the woods behind the house!
> 
> Doors are locked...windows locked....truck doors locked....shed locked.......40 cal. cocked and locked!!!


 I missed the news!!  Just be loaded, cocked & ready!!!



slip said:


> i wonder if anyone has ever hung them self with christmas lights out of pure frustration while putting the danged things up?


yes!



chuckb7718 said:


> Yo there Robert.
> 
> He's still out there. Stashed his truck les than half a mile from here. Mitchell SO has it now!
> 
> ...






turtlebug said:


> Had to do that last night.
> 
> Just forgot to take the stopper out of the tub.
> 
> ...


OyVey!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello driveler friends....been gone for a few days. I'm a little outta the loop. It's good to be back with Y'all!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello driveler friends....been gone for a few days. I'm a little outta the loop. It's good to be back with Y'all!!!!



Glad to see ya bud! Was worried the man gotcha!


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello driveler friends....been gone for a few days. I'm a little outta the loop. It's good to be back with Y'all!!!!



welcome back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Glad to see ya bud! Was worried the man gotcha!




 Wouldn't be the first time....



slip said:


> welcome back.



Thanks bud!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello driveler friends....been gone for a few days. I'm a little outta the loop. It's good to be back with Y'all!!!!


Welcome back!!

Good evening to any that are still here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just got back from a late supper at IHOP. Don't get the sirloin tips with peppers and onions. Teriyaki marinade? yuck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome back!!
> 
> Good evening to any that are still here!!



Thanks RUTT....nice to be back drivelin, and droolin in the cafe 



rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from a late supper at IHOP. Don't get the sirloin tips with peppers and onions. Teriyaki marinade? yuck!



Noted.....thanks for the heads-up!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from a late supper at IHOP. Don't get the sirloin tips with peppers and onions. Teriyaki marinade? yuck!


We had a chuck roast in the crock pot here.........Tag Went all out, and made biscuits to go with it!!..........So did I read right earlier that you went for a dip in the koi pond today??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


Whasup Beerkus??.........You heard from Uncle Drankus lately??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Beerkus??.........You heard from Uncle Drankus lately??



Naw. Last I heard from him he was into a 5 nite run and then ridin out to Arkansas or someres chasin ducks. I ain't been drunk enough to call lately


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had a chuck roast in the crock pot here.........Tag Went all out, and made biscuits to go with it!!..........So did I read right earlier that you went for a dip in the koi pond today??



only past the elbows. Just glad i didn't go head first into the deep end. Got ice all around the edge of the pond and the birch tree dumped 300 pounds of leaves in it. Had to do something or the pond pump would have burnt up.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> only past the elbows. Just glad i didn't go head first into the deep end. Got ice all around the edge of the pond and the birch tree dumped 300 pounds of leaves in it. Had to do something or the pond pump would have burnt up.



The ducks broke the ice in the goldfish pond to go swimmin at my house so mebbe feathers woulda helped with the cold


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Fixed it for ya!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it for ya!!!



Didn't feel like typin all those fancy letters. Wassup man I figgered they decided to keep you. Must have gotten your feed bill


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Didn't feel like typin all those fancy letters. Wassup man I figgered they decided to keep you. Must have gotten your feed bill



 Nah....I snuck off, but I had to wait til 5:00 am

Been outta town werkin'


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 8, 2010)

Ole HT comes up with some good ones!!.......This is one of my favorites!!

I am heading to the dismal misty land of the dream realm!!!........Good night folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ole HT comes up with some good ones!!.......This is one of my favorites!!
> 
> I am heading to the dismal misty land of the dream realm!!!........Good night folks!!



Nite Rutt!!!! hmmm, doesn't sound all that dismal to me though. 

I'm gonna be following suit real soon.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Been outta town werkin'



I thought that mighta been it  What I wanna know is did they gets any werk outta ya 





Nite RUTT


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I thought that mighta been it  What I wanna know is did they gets any werk outta ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More than their money's worth....IMO


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> More than their money's worth....IMO



Well least you were compensated better than the grass gig though rite


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well least you were compensated better than the grass gig though rite



Well.....a little, but at any given time I may become allergic to either one


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Time to call it a day Hankus...holler at ya later bro!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 8, 2010)

Nite WerkinC


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey ya'll we got snow at 1800 hrs this evening. Ol' flt line looked a bit furry there fo a while.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2010)

Locust Grove, Georgia
23.2 °F 


Honolulu, Hawaii 
70.7 °F 



i wanna go to hawaii


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

They got cold and snow in Hawaii to thair slip 

Nite


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 9, 2010)

Mornin folks!! Its a nice brisk 19.4 degrees here in woodstick!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2010)

morning bossman, balmy 23 here.

missed out of any of the white stuff that was flying around.

coffee anyone?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 9, 2010)

Already been a busy day....gotta run seeya  later


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 9, 2010)

yall need to wake up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Mornin'.....gonna be nice and warm today


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Morning , im up , and its so nice outside.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Mornin!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Good morning,
Got a lot of little cases and then a dr. appointment this afternoon. Getting allergy tested. I can't wait to get stuck 30 times with a needle. yay.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 9, 2010)

Roll call! 


 Me ..........Check



Good Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , im up , and its so nice outside.



Mornin' Mud...



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin!



Mornin JS....



rhbama3 said:


> Good morning,
> Got a lot of little cases and then a dr. appointment this afternoon. Getting allergy tested. I can't wait to get stuck 30 times with a needle. yay.



Good luck with that bama, Jared has been getting allergy shots for years



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Roll call!
> 
> 
> Me ..........Check
> ...



Mornin' Tripod!!!


OK....that's my MQ for the day


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning,
> Got a lot of little cases and then a dr. appointment this afternoon. Getting allergy tested. I can't wait to get stuck 30 times with a needle. yay.


But it is SOOO worth it, Robert!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Roll call!
> 
> 
> Me ..........Check
> ...


1/2 check for me........... details to follow 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you, missed you, glad your back!



Water pump went out on da Dakota this morning!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But it is SOOO worth it, Robert!
> 
> 
> 1/2 check for me........... details to follow
> ...



I fix it for you if I was closer


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I fix it for you if I was closer


Aawwww


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But it is SOOO worth it, Robert!
> 
> 
> 1/2 check for me........... details to follow
> ...



Its cold enough that you dont need water in it.Just pop the hood and haul tail


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Its cold enough that you dont need water in it.Just pop the hood and haul tail


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But it is SOOO worth it, Robert!
> 
> 
> 1/2 check for me........... details to follow
> ...



Thanks, missed you too Quit taking my laptop with me. Every time I logged onto another network, I had problems with it when I returned home, and never have time to get on

Dang.....sorry bout the water pump Welcome to my world!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, missed you too Quit taking my laptop with me. Every time I logged onto another network, I had problems with it when I returned home, and never have time to get on
> 
> Dang.....sorry bout the water pump Welcome to my world!!!



You need Mike to fix you up a super-duper firewallvirusfixerthing-a-ma-bob for your laptop!
c'mere, wanna  wit me?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You need Mike to fix you up a super-duper firewallvirusfixerthing-a-ma-bob for your laptop!
> c'mere, wanna  wit me?!?!



I've got all of that.....don't know why when I log onto another network somewhere it doesn't want to let me on the web when I return home, local connection only 

 



I have to go return a rental carBBL


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got all of that.....don't know why when I log onto another network somewhere it doesn't want to let me on the web when I return home, local connection only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 over my head (yeah, it don't take much!)
Later!!! Stay WARM!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

*my toes are cold*


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> *my toes are cold*


_*Put your socks & shoes back on!!*_


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, it seems the troll was exterminated.  Good riddance.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning,
> Got a lot of little cases and then a dr. appointment this afternoon. Getting allergy tested. I can't wait to get stuck 30 times with a needle. yay.



Have fun with that...if they do your back...hope you got a good back scratcher


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, it seems the troll was exterminated.  Good riddance.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _*Put your socks & shoes back on!!*_


Hey that helped thanks.



BBQBOSS said:


> Well, it seems the troll was exterminated.  Good riddance.



troll? who was the troll? Where was this troll at


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, it seems the troll was exterminated.  Good riddance.


AMEN!!!  You handled that right well, darlin'!  
And a big *MMMWWWAAHHHH* to Tripod!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Hey that helped thanks.
> troll? who was the troll? Where was this troll at


Anything to help out a fellow Woodyite!
 You really need to get out more, sweetie, it was in the Secret Santa thread!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, it seems the troll was exterminated.  Good riddance.



Bout time.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bout time.


Did he get totally banded or just wrist slapped??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey that helped thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> troll? who was the troll? Where was this troll at



dangit, your back!   

some dude over in the Christmas gift thread decided to start judging and attacking people he didnt know and making assumptions.  No matter now, the mods cleaned it up.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh yeah...MORNIN FOLKS. 

I hope my secret santa recipient don't mind caring for and feedin a critter.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah...MORNIN FOLKS.
> 
> I hope my secret santa recipient don't mind caring for and feedin a critter.


 OyVey!  You still ain't let that possum go?!?!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OyVey!  You still ain't let that possum go?!?!



Had to fatten im up for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Had to fatten im up for Christmas dinner.


Don't forget to pack the sweet taters!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't forget to pack the sweet taters!!



psssst when stuff like thats going on  let me know


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> dangit, your back!
> 
> some dude over in the Christmas gift thread decided to start judging and attacking people he didnt know and making assumptions.  No matter now, the mods cleaned it up.



Oh. For a minute i thought yall was talking about that bald headed dude in the pic on Bamas avatar that says troll.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh. For a minute i thought yall was talking about that bald headed dude in the pic on Bamas avatar that says troll.





Been nice knowin ya! Bye bye!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> psssst when stuff like thats going on  let me know


we'll see......... 



mudracing101 said:


> Oh. For a minute i thought yall was talking about that bald headed dude in the pic on Bamas avatar that says troll.


 Oh no you din'it!



BBQBOSS said:


> Been nice knowin ya! Bye bye!


I hear the blades being sharpened as I type!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

im sorry i couldnt help myself


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 9, 2010)

Morning Folks


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> im sorry i couldnt help myself






dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks


 thawed out yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I was just joking guys, maybe he wont see it , but just in case let me know if yall see any tomahawks flying around my head


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jingle Bells shot gun shells granny got her gun......


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2010)

He sees it.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He sees it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I was just joking guys, maybe he wont see it , but just in case let me know if yall see any tomahawks flying around my head


that's just it you won't see'em............ uuuuhhh, later dude!



huntinglady74 said:


> Jingle Bells shot gun shells granny got her gun......


DUCK!!!!!!!!!!!



Nicodemus said:


> He sees it.






bigox911 said:


>


RUN LEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He sees it.



Oh uh, hey Nic whats up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh. For a minute i thought yall was talking about that bald headed dude in the pic on Bamas avatar that says troll.



See my sig line....he just found it. Take care!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Where is everybody going ?


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> thawed out yet?



Just about.


Alright folks gota go. They closing the factory today.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Where is everybody going ?


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2mnFsrmsA94?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2mnFsrmsA94?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2mnFsrmsA94?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2mnFsrmsA94?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Poor Mud!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He sees it.



Ruh-Roh 

Later Mud.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Poor Mud!!!





jsullivan03 said:


> Ruh-Roh
> 
> Later Mud.....


At least his name won't need to be changed!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2mnFsrmsA94?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2mnFsrmsA94?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Man that was a good movie


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> At least his name won't need to be changed!






<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jJR_KGZO4U0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jJR_KGZO4U0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CountryClover (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh uh, hey Nic whats up?






Relax son.   I have a sense of humor, and I`m harmless as a puppy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Whats that go to do with me though


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Relax son.   I have a sense of humor, and I`m harmless as a puppy.


 today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Relax son.   I have a sense of humor, and I`m harmless as a puppy.



Whew, thats a relief. I figured ya did, the puppy part i dont know if i believe though.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Relax son.   I have a sense of humor, and I`m harmless as a puppy.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hOA-2hl1Vbc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hOA-2hl1Vbc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jJR_KGZO4U0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jJR_KGZO4U0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Lunch time , gonna go eat some sgetty at moms house,see yall


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

Been a long mornin. Must resist drinkin lunch   Mebbe


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Relax son.   I have a sense of humor, and I`m harmless as a puppy.



That is quality sig line material right there!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Been a long mornin. Must resist drinkin lunch   Mebbe


Musta been rough for you not to post!   



jsullivan03 said:


> That is quality sig line material right there!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> That is quality sig line material right there!!!!



I hear ya!!!!  I've been meanin' to  him for a new one myself, ya beat me to that one


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya!!!!  I've been meanin' to  him for a new one myself, ya beat me to that one


Chief???  gotta favor to ask....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Chief???  gotta favor to ask....................



Yes Ma'am??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am??


Time for an avatar change, it keeps making me drool on my keyboard.................


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m harmless as a puppy.


----------



## Krickit (Dec 9, 2010)

Afternoon y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

To all of you that thought i was going to get my head cut off, Nah  naaahh!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Afternoon y'all



Hello there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Time for an avatar change, it keeps making me drool on my keyboard.................



Ahhhhh...thanks for the reminder. I've been meaning to do that too. Glad I'm not a procrastinator


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Afternoon y'all


Hey Gurl!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Afternoon y'all



Get to work!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhh...thanks for the reminder. I've been meaning to do that too. Glad I'm not a procrastinator


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Get to work!


 typical............. and THIS from the wandering Nomad that fishes and shoots pool as much as he sleeps


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Afternoon y'all



Hi Krickit!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> typical............. and THIS from the wandering Nomad that fishes and shoots pool as much as he sleeps



Whachu talkin' bout?  As much as I fish and shoot pool, it doesn't leave much time for sleep!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whachu talkin' bout?  As much as I fish and shoot pool, it doesn't leave much time for sleep!


 OR Krickit, ya might think 'bout that!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OR Krickit, ya might think 'bout that!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OR Krickit, ya might think 'bout that!





threeleggedpigmy said:


>



She fishes with me.  She just don't like hunting too much.  I don't understand what isn't appealing about sitting in a deer stand in freezing temps from sun up to sun down.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> She fishes with me.  She just don't like hunting too much.  I don't understand what isn't appealing about sitting in a deer stand in freezing temps from sun up to sun down.



Me neither, but then, I know I'm different..........


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Me neither, but then, I know I'm different..........



.....Um....uh..... YEP!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> To all of you that thought i was going to get my head cut off, Nah  naaahh!!!!






The day ain`t over with yet... 











































Mr. Sullivan, nice sigline.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mr. Sullivan, nice sigline.



Thought you might like that one.  I had to snatch it up before someone else did!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> .....Um....uh..... YEP!


 You know you luv me purty eyes!!



Nicodemus said:


> The day ain`t over with yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I *KNEW* .........................  ~gulp~ nebber mind!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You know you luv me purty eyes!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


I know, you're wondering the same thing I am..................

















How is Sandersville surviving without Quack around?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Thought you might like that one.  I had to snatch it up before someone else did!



I was actually putting that as mine , you beat me to it. Oh well im sure it wont be the last


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



You too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

2 Hrs and 15 min. to go and im already thirsty.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know, you're wondering the same thing I am.....How is Sandersville surviving without Quack around?!?!



RUTT must be in control cause it was still standin when I went through it today  


Work has sucked today. I need a crick water


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> RUTT must be in control cause it was still standin when I went through it today
> 
> 
> Work has sucked today. I need a crick water



You off yet???


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2010)

just got home from getting allergy tested. According to THEM, i'm allergic to everything but pine tree's and fish. I need to seriously consider taking weekly allergy shots. Yeah, whatever.....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I was actually putting that as mine , you beat me to it. Oh well im sure it wont be the last



sulli has his own part in a sig line to work on  

Oddly enough involving canines


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You off yet???



I'm always off


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm always off



Or am I


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Or am I



Maybe


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sulli has his own part in a sig line to work on
> 
> Oddly enough involving canines


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Or am I





Hankus said:


> Maybe



dang man.  talkin to yourself and answering!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> just got home from getting allergy tested. According to THEM, i'm allergic to everything but pine tree's and fish. I need to seriously consider taking weekly allergy shots. Yeah, whatever.....



My son is allergic to the allergy clinic


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm always off


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My son is allergic to the allergy clinic



Right now i have a heaping helping of cynicism. I have a real hard time believing their tests. I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



 



jsullivan03 said:


> dang man.  talkin to yourself and answering!



Did I mention its been a long day


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Right now i have a heaping helping of cynicism. I have a real hard time believing their tests. I'm gonna take a nap.



Can't say that I blame ya....on both accounts


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm always off MY ROCKER!



there fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> RUTT must be in control cause it was still standin when I went through it today
> 
> 
> Work has sucked today. I need a crick water


Mine too, I need to be Wiser'd!



Jeff C. said:


> You off yet???


*duh*............. 



rhbama3 said:


> just got home from getting allergy tested. According to THEM, i'm allergic to everything but pine tree's and fish. I need to seriously consider taking weekly allergy shots. Yeah, whatever.....


Yeah, ya do, I even gave myself my own shots, they are WORTH it!!



Hankus said:


> I'm always off





Hankus said:


> Or am I





Hankus said:


> Maybe


 'nuff said?!?!?! 



rhbama3 said:


> Right now i have a heaping helping of cynicism. I have a real hard time believing their tests. I'm gonna take a nap.


Napping won't make your allergies any better


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> there fixed it fer ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Less than a hour, the countdown is on


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> there fixed it fer ya.



Thanks man  That's what I meant to put 



Keebs said:


> Mine too, I need to be Wiser'd!
> 
> 
> *duh*.............
> ...



I'm special ain't I  



mudracing101 said:


> Less than a hour, the countdown is on



If yer buyin I could start now and feel no remorse for yer wallet later


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thanks man  That's what I meant to put
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go ahead and start , ill catch up to ya in thirty


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mine too, I need to be Wiser'd!
> 
> 
> *duh*.............
> ...



Oh no, Ma'am. That just won't do. They have to make a custom serum tailored to my specific antigens. While the risk of a reaction is small, they need to give me the shot so i can be monitired for a few minutes afterwards. In other words:













Cha-ching! Cha-ching! Cha-ching!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Go ahead and start , ill catch up to ya in thirty



Soon as I start on the birds I'll start on the beer


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm special ain't I


Yes, darlin', you are! 



rhbama3 said:


> Oh no, Ma'am. That just won't do. They have to make a custom serum tailored to my specific antigens. While the risk of a reaction is small, they need to give me the shot so i can be monitired for a few minutes afterwards. In other words:
> 
> Cha-ching! Cha-ching! Cha-ching!



They told me the same thing in the beginning but after a few times, my neighbor (a nurse) started giving them to me & eventually I started giving them to myself..................... like I said - Worth it in my book!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2010)

Is it afternoon or evening?

Does it really matter as long as someone is pouring?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yes, darlin', you are!
> 
> 
> 
> They told me the same thing in the beginning but after a few times, my neighbor (a nurse) started giving them to me & eventually I started giving them to myself..................... like I said - Worth it in my book!



Bah! I'm calling shenanigans and ban them from my life( minus a co-pay).


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it afternoon or evening?
> 
> Does it really matter as long as someone is pouring?


Evenin' and no sir, it doesn't! 



rhbama3 said:


> Bah! I'm calling shenanigans and ban them from my life( minus a co-pay).


 gggrrrr


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin' and no sir, it doesn't!
> 
> 
> gggrrrr



you are so cute when you "grrr". 
Okay, i'm gonna take aquick power nap with Woozer before i have to listen to Bubbette about it too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright im out of here guys and girls , Hold the door!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you are so cute when you "grrr".
> Okay, i'm gonna take aquick power nap with Woozer before i have to listen to Bubbette about it too.


notwantingtolookcute  I'll send Bubbette a note to let her know I'm trying too!!



mudracing101 said:


> Alright im out of here guys and girls , Hold the door!!!!!!!!!


ooopppsssss!!!!!!!!! 
Later ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 9, 2010)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, there is always tomorrow. 


Gidday.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello...helloo....helloooo...Is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me. 
Is anybody home?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hello...helloo....helloooo...Is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me.
> Is anybody home?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 9, 2010)

HANKUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!....You an me gonna have to have a few words about your shipping habits

My UPS guy asked if the To person lived here


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 9, 2010)

Never any shortage of drama round here.
They finally caught our friendly neighborhood wife shooter today bout 2 o'clock.....at home!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Never any shortage of drama round here.
> They finally caught our friendly neighborhood wife shooter today bout 2 o'clock.....at home!!!



drama here  ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh you meant in the neighborhood.  glad they caught the shooter.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 9, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Never any shortage of drama round here.
> They finally caught our friendly neighborhood wife shooter today bout 2 o'clock.....at home!!!



I ain't even gonna ask


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Never any shortage of drama round here.
> They finally caught our friendly neighborhood wife shooter today bout 2 o'clock.....at home!!!



wow.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yup! Somehow the dude slipped everyone and just went back home (with a Mitchell SO unit parked in the front yard)!
They got a call of an attempted suicide around 2. Guess who it was?


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yup! Somehow the dude slipped everyone and just went back home (with a Mitchell SO unit parked in the front yard)!
> They got a call of an attempted suicide around 2. Guess who it was?









attempted suicide....how does one fail at killing him self?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2010)

slip said:


> attempted suicide....how does one fail at killing him self?



ineptness?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

Knew not to sell those dud bullets to tourists


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 9, 2010)

slip said:


> attempted suicide....how does one fail at killing him self?



My question is....Who called the cops?

Insanity plea in the works here?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh no, Ma'am. That just won't do. They have to make a custom serum tailored to my specific antigens. While the risk of a reaction is small, they need to give me the shot so i can be monitired for a few minutes afterwards. In other words:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need the allergy shots and the insurance will cover it. We should not have to pay anything since BOTH insurance companies will cover it.  



Keebs said:


> Yes, darlin', you are!
> 
> 
> 
> They told me the same thing in the beginning but after a few times, my neighbor (a nurse) started giving them to me & eventually I started giving them to myself..................... like I said - Worth it in my book!



After a few times, I can give them to him. The doctor knows me very well since Mini Me and I have been going to him for about 10 years. 



rhbama3 said:


> Bah! I'm calling shenanigans and ban them from my life( minus a co-pay).



NO! You are not!  



rhbama3 said:


> you are so cute when you "grrr".
> Okay, i'm gonna take aquick power nap with Woozer before i have to listen to Bubbette about it too.



A nap with Woozer? Didn't your test show a strong allergy to dogs?  

Our bedroom is now a no-dog zone, especially the bed. No more Woozer on the bed.



But we'll let Jennifer tell him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2010)

"This message is hidden because Bubbette is on your ignore list."

I can't hear yoooouuuuu!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> "This message is hidden because Bubbette is on your ignore list."
> 
> I can't hear yoooouuuuu!!!!



That's ok. You can just dodge skillets tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nite glowers, lurkers, hiders, guests , ladies and gentlemen


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nite glowers, lurkers, hiders, guests , ladies and gentlemen



Nite Hankus


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2010)

TGIF and hope for a Sunday snow storm.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF and hope for a Sunday snow storm.



No snow here on Sunday....Just a bunch of wind


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Good Morning peeps......Lawd I hate when I have to troubleshoot my home wireless network!!!!! too durn early in the morning for that kind of thinking. Starting coffee infusion now.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good Morning peeps......Lawd I hate when I have to troubleshoot my home wireless network!!!!! too durn early in the morning for that kind of thinking. Starting coffee infusion now.



Now you know why I hate wireless networks


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Now you know why I hate wireless networks



amen brother...... how beez ya?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 10, 2010)

Mornin Tiny

Mornin kaintuck

Off to werk


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

Mornin Hankdrankus, Tiny and Timmay!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Tiny
> 
> Mornin kaintuck
> 
> Off to werk









mornin Hankus  reckin i will be venturing in here in a bit...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> amen brother...... how beez ya?



Been doing okay,could use some time off the pager,but I am waiting until March for WAR III



Hankus said:


> Mornin Tiny
> 
> Mornin kaintuck
> 
> Off to werk



Morning



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Hankdrankus, Tiny and Timmay!



Morning


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Hankdrankus, Tiny and Timmay!



DUUUUUUDE!!! think you could turn the thermostat outside up a little........ this frozen tundra thing just ain't workin!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh, and in case yall were wondering, the "We can know" nutjobs say the rapture is going to happen on May 21, 2011 now.  They done put up billboards all over the US telling us so.  

Oh well, at least it gives the billboard taker downers something to do on the 22nd.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Been doing okay,could use some time off the pager,but I am waiting until March for WAR III
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not gonna miss WAR this year!!! made that mistake once, not gonna do it again!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh, and in case yall were wondering, the "We can know" nutjobs say the rapture is going to happen on May 21, 2011 now.  They done put up billboards all over the US telling us so.
> 
> Oh well, at least it gives the billboard putter uppers something to do on the 22nd.



I don't wanna know...they can have at it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Y'all hear that??? ....... It is my Keurig calling, says I need another cup of coffee..... BRB


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Not gonna miss WAR this year!!! made that mistake once, not gonna do it again!!!!



I missed it last year ( would have been my first) due to the late date change...But I made DOG and FPG,so long as I am allowed to attend I plan on it...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Morning everyone, wished i was in a deerstand this morning, oh well ITS FRIDAY


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I missed it last year ( would have been my first) due to the late date change...But I made DOG and FPG,so long as I am allowed to attend I plan on it...



The Jmfauver Grand Jury will reconvene in January to issue a verdict. Stay tuned...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh, and in case yall were wondering, the "We can know" nutjobs say the rapture is going to happen on May 21, 2011 now.  They done put up billboards all over the US telling us so.
> 
> Oh well, at least it gives the billboard taker downers something to do on the 22nd.



What you talking about willis?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> What you talking about willis?



I really dont know... just ask anyone around here and they will tell ya the same thing.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> The Jmfauver Grand Jury will reconvene in January to issue a verdict. Stay tuned...



what you talking about...I been good this year and have not gotten into much trouble

The allowed part is due to the wedding ring


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> what you talking about...I been good this year and have not gotten into much trouble
> 
> The allowed part is due to the wedding ring



HAVNT GOT INTO TROUBLE MUCH


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> what you talking about...I been good this year and have not gotten into much trouble
> 
> The allowed part is due to the wedding ring



Well thats an easy fix..... just take it off!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well thats an easy fix..... just take it off!



 Why didn't I think of that....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> HAVNT GOT INTO TROUBLE MUCH



I is tellin the truth.....Much is the key word


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Why didn't I think of that....



I take mine off all the time but she always finds her way back home!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

It wasn't my water pump!!

 it was the hose going INTO the pump!
and cost 'bout the same due to labor!!




BUT!!!









TGIF, ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 10, 2010)

Morning ya'll!

New shop drama.......well we fired Crackhead and thought that was the end of our problems......NOPE!  

I've been smelling alcohol on another stylist and she's been acting a little goofy.....

Yesterday, the toilet wasn't flushing, so my manager lifted the tank cover off.....guess what we found?  A bottle of booze!   Who drinks booze from a toilet?

This place is going to be the end of me......



Toilet boozer......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning ya'll!
> 
> New shop drama.......well we fired Crackhead and thought that was the end of our problems......NOPE!
> 
> ...



Thats desperate right there!




Hittin the bottle all day and using razor sharp scissors around peoples necks.... nice.  

Who does the screening and hiring for yall.  Sounds like they are idjits.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning ya'll!
> 
> New shop drama.......well we fired Crackhead and thought that was the end of our problems......NOPE!
> 
> ...




Why is it gonna be the end of you. Because they found your bottle of wine in the toilet


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It wasn't my water pump!!
> 
> it was the hose going INTO the pump!
> and cost 'bout the same due to labor!!
> ...



WOOOHOOOOO



OutFishHim said:


> Morning ya'll!
> 
> New shop drama.......well we fired Crackhead and thought that was the end of our problems......NOPE!
> 
> ...



I got a comment but I ain't gonna say it.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Why is it gonna be the end of you. Because they found your bottle of wine in the toilet


 Now Charlie, you KNOW she only keeps the box type! 



jmfauver said:


> WOOOHOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> I got a comment but I ain't gonna say it.....


cheeken??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning ya'll!
> 
> New shop drama.......well we fired Crackhead and thought that was the end of our problems......NOPE!
> 
> ...




I would actually look forward to going to work there every morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It wasn't my water pump!!
> 
> it was the hose going INTO the pump!
> and cost 'bout the same due to labor!!
> ...



Cost about the same to replace a hose??? NOT!!!

I'm happy for ya, but that seems excessive Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Cost about the same to replace a hose??? NOT!!!
> 
> I'm happy for ya, but that seems excessive Keebs


Well there was a sensor that was broken & WHERE the hose was........ had to have some stop leak put in my radiator too......... if it were anyone else, I'd really be questioning it, but I really like this guy, he's always been up front & honest with me, if I found a part cheaper online, he'd get it for me for that price, let me pay a little along if it was more than I could handle at the time, that kind of guy.  And for the first time in years, my check engine light has gone out!!  AND my temp gauge works again!


----------



## baldfish (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Now Charlie, you KNOW she only keeps the box type!
> 
> 
> cheeken??




You know she would switch to cheap bottle wine so she could hide it in the upper deck ha ha ha ha ha
Thats the OFH we know 

And hiya sweetie


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Why is it gonna be the end of you. Because they found your bottle of wine in the toilet


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well there was a sensor that was broken & WHERE the hose was........ had to have some stop leak put in my radiator too......... if it were anyone else, I'd really be questioning it, but I really like this guy, he's always been up front & honest with me, if I found a part cheaper online, he'd get it for me for that price, let me pay a little along if it was more than I could handle at the time, that kind of guy.  And for the first time in years, my check engine light has gone out!!  AND my temp gauge works again!



Ahhhh....ok, that's different then. At least you trust him and he didn't tell ya that you needed a water pump when you didn't.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>




You agree with me I think


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> You know she would switch to cheap bottle wine so she could hide it in the upper deck ha ha ha ha ha
> Thats the OFH we know
> 
> And hiya sweetie



   Maybe bag wine would be better


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> You agree with me I think



I plead the fifth.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> And hiya sweetie


Heeeeyyyy Charwieeeee!!!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....ok, that's different then. At least you trust him and he didn't tell ya that you needed a water pump when you didn't.


 yep, if he see's it's something I can do myself and save some $ he'll tell me!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I need a fifth.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 10, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Maybe bag wine would be better



probaly wouldn't stop the toilet



jsullivan03 said:


> I plead the fifth.



CHEEKAN



Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyyy Charwieeeee!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yep, if he see's it's something I can do myself and save some $ he'll tell me!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



It is Friday ain't it!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> It is Friday ain't it!


AAALLLLLLLLLL DAY LONG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

_*I won the $100 drawing yesterday for giving blood!!*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It wasn't my water pump!!
> 
> it was the hose going INTO the pump!
> and cost 'bout the same due to labor!!
> ...


GOOD NEWS , GOOD NEWS, GOOD NEWS


OutFishHim said:


> Morning ya'll!
> 
> New shop drama.......well we fired Crackhead and thought that was the end of our problems......NOPE!
> 
> ...



Really , who is interviewing these people?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _*I won the $100 drawing yesterday for giving blood!!*_



congrats , did that pay for the repairs to the dodge?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _*I won the $100 drawing yesterday for giving blood!!*_


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> congrats , did that pay for the repairs to the dodge?


 like about $75


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't believe I read the whole thing............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

DouglasB. said:


> I can't believe I read the whole thing............



Geaux Saints!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Geaux Saints!!!



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

1 hour count down to lunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 10, 2010)

WHO DAT NATION, my friend!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!



        I think I'll either wear my bullet proof vest or just avoid ya all together in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

DouglasB. said:


> WHO DAT NATION, my friend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where you from DB??? I'm headin' to NOLA this Sunday!!!


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 10, 2010)

Grew up in Mobile, Al. We were either in Tuscaloosa or Nola every weekend. Pops was a season ticket holder for years and years. Moved to the Atlanta area when I was 18. I get back every now and again, nowhere near as often as I like. Avator pic was taken at the Sugar Bowl a couple of years ago. Not very often I got to have a Saints background with a Bama jersey on.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> 1 hour count down to lunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 And today will beeeee....................... 
Grilled to perfection steak
tossed salad
baked potato
bread
AND
cheese cake for dessert................
thank you bossman!!



Jeff C. said:


> Where you from DB??? I'm headin' to NOLA this Sunday!!!


 'nother skrimp run?!?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And today will beeeee.......................
> Grilled to perfection steak
> tossed salad
> baked potato
> ...



Wow that sounds good, think ill hit Applebees today. Eatin good in the neighborhood,


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thirty mo minutes till the bell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

skipping lunch today... gotta go put 8 more butts on the smoker.... again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 10, 2010)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

DouglasB. said:


> Grew up in Mobile, Al. We were either in Tuscaloosa or Nola every weekend. Pops was a season ticket holder for years and years. Moved to the Atlanta area when I was 18. I get back every now and again, nowhere near as often as I like. Avator pic was taken at the Sugar Bowl a couple of years ago. Not very often I got to have a Saints background with a Bama jersey on.



Ok....Yep Saints fans weren't just from NOLA  



Keebs said:


> And today will beeeee.......................
> Grilled to perfection steak
> tossed salad
> baked potato
> ...



MMMMMMMMM....that sounds goooood!!!!

Nah......work this time, but I am gonna 'Make Groceries'  while there!!!_(dats how dey say it)_


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> skipping lunch today... gotta go put 8 more butts on the smoker.... again.



Nuttin wrong wit dat!!! Lemme know if ya got any left-overs


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin wrong wit dat!!! Lemme know if ya got any left-overs



well i was planning on having leftovers but not now.  I was cooking cause my mawinlaw needed 6 lbs and i was short last weekend, so i was going to cook a case this weekend and have me some stock in the freezer.  But i talked to her on Wed. and now she needs 20+ pounds.  There goes that case. Thats alright though... she pays her favorite soninlaw real well.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow that sounds good, think ill hit Applebees today. Eatin good in the neighborhood,







hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday!






Jeff C. said:


> Ok....Yep Saints fans weren't just from NOLA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cha-ching!!



BBQBOSS said:


> well i was planning on having leftovers but not now.  I was cooking cause my mawinlaw needed 6 lbs and i was short last weekend, so i was going to cook a case this weekend and have me some stock in the freezer.  But i talked to her on Wed. and now she needs 20+ pounds.  There goes that case. Thats alright though... she pays her _*only*_ soninlaw real well.


aawww how sweet!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Cha-ching!!
> 
> 
> aawww how sweet!




I knew that was coming from you!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well i was planning on having leftovers but not now.  I was cooking cause my mawinlaw needed 6 lbs and i was short last weekend, so i was going to cook a case this weekend and have me some stock in the freezer.  But i talked to her on Wed. and now she needs 20+ pounds.  There goes that case. Thats alright though... she pays her favorite soninlaw real well.



I gotcha...I'm gonna make some Sampler trays week after next for 3-4 offices I do business with....Gotta keep Jared busy


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I knew that was coming from you!!!


And I couldn't let you down, now could I?? 



Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha...I'm gonna make some Sampler trays week after next for 3-4 offices I do business with....Gotta keep Jared busy


 delivery????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday!



 Back to ya HT!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 10, 2010)

2.5 hours with out a post  Auhite where's a link to the action


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 2.5 hours with out a post  Auhite where's a link to the action



Right Here!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 2.5 hours with out a post  Auhite where's a link to the action



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Where+is+the+action+on+GON?




jsullivan03 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=26865


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 10, 2010)

A great ol' big drive-by

MERRY CHRISTMAS! to th' Driveler Nation!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> A great ol' big drive-by
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS! to th' Driveler Nation!




 Hey YOU!!  Clean out your pm box, I gots something to send you!!  
And welcome back, darlin'!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Where+is+the+action+on+GON?



I love that!  I use that all the time for dumb questions asked at work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Right Here!



*DOG ON IT GOT ME AGAIN, BADGERS BADGERS, BADGERS*


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> *DOG ON IT GOT ME AGAIN, BADGERS BADGERS, BADGERS*


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

3 o'clock and alls well.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks sulli fer smackin that one  I knew somebody would hit one thrown the chute like that 

You too keebs  

Now back to werk


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I love that!  I use that all the time for dumb questions asked at work.






mudracing101 said:


> *DOG ON IT GOT ME AGAIN, BADGERS BADGERS, BADGERS*


gawdyureazy!!



Hankus said:


> Thanks sulli fer smackin that one  I knew somebody would hit one thrown the chute like that
> 
> You too keebs
> 
> Now back to werk


 Anytime sweetie!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thanks sulli fer smackin that one  I knew somebody would hit one thrown the chute like that
> 
> You too keebs
> 
> Now back to werk


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

VERY EASY i guess


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> VERY EASY i guess


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2010)

snuck out early.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> snuck out early.


Don't look now, but you just got busted!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't look now, but you just got busted!



$100 doesn't go far does it?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> $100 doesn't go far does it?


heck naw!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

The clock has stopped!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> The clock has stopped!!




http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+speed+up+the+time+clock.........


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+speed+up+the+time+clock.........



aint looking


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> aint looking


cheeken............


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Afternooooooon peeps......can we start the weekend yet??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> cheeken............



nope just not that easy


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternooooooon peeps......can we start the weekend yet??



not till 5


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Afternooooooon peeps......can we start the weekend yet??


Sure ya can, darlin'!! 



mudracing101 said:


> nope just not that _*cheeezy*_


 uuuhhhhh........... _*whatever*_


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> not till 5



it is always 5 on my watch


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sure ya can, darlin'!!
> 
> 
> uuuhhhhh........... _*whatever*_



HEYYYYYYYY Keebs!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

HEY KEEBS........ LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

If there as any doubt that i was a card carrying winder licker, i put them to rest today. Been working some more on the boat trailer and realized the reason the rolling guides in the rear never worked right. I put them on wrong 5 years ago! They should have been mounted above the cross spar on the trailer and i put them on the bottom. Anyway, thats fixed along with putting the rest of the tread tape on the trailer tongue and wheel wells. I'm about to take the old carpet off the side bunks and put some new stuff on.
What ya'll been up to?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If there as any doubt that i was a card carrying winder licker, i put them to rest today. Been working some more on the boat trailer and realized the reason the rolling guides in the rear never worked right. I put them on wrong 5 years ago! They should have been mounted above the cross spar on the trailer and i put them on the bottom. Anyway, thats fixed along with putting the rest of the tread tape on the trailer tongue and wheel wells. I'm about to take the old carpet off the side bunks and put some new stuff on.
> What ya'll been up to?



same old stuff I reckin'.......at least you stayed outta the Koi pond today.......


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What ya'll been up to?



Wearin' my helmet and lickin' winders!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> it is always 5 on my watch



good point!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> HEY KEEBS........ LIKE THIS!!!



YOU dont really think id click on that do ya????


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> YOU dont really think id click on that do ya????



suit yo self.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> suit yo self.



It could be the secret to happiness but i ainta touching it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> HEYYYYYYYY Keebs!!!



 HEEyyyyyy Timmmaayyyyyy!



jsullivan03 said:


> HEY KEEBS........ LIKE THIS!!!


Can
you
say
smart
_____
on 
here?




rhbama3 said:


> If there as any doubt that i was a card carrying winder licker, i put them to rest today. Been working some more on the boat trailer and realized the reason the rolling guides in the rear never worked right. I put them on wrong 5 years ago! They should have been mounted above the cross spar on the trailer and i put them on the bottom. Anyway, thats fixed along with putting the rest of the tread tape on the trailer tongue and wheel wells. I'm about to take the old carpet off the side bunks and put some new stuff on.
> What ya'll been up to?


Dat's why you b the part time driver!!  But we still lubs ya!!



mudracing101 said:


> YOU dont really think id click on that do ya????


 He weren't talkin to you, he said KEEBS, NOT Mud!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEEyyyyyy Timmmaayyyyyy!
> 
> 
> Can
> ...



Of course i can say Smort! I mean Smrat! I mean Stram! Okay, maybe i can't......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEEyyyyyy Timmmaayyyyyy!
> 
> 
> Can
> ...



my bad iz sorry


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Of course i can say Smort! I mean Smrat! I mean Stram! Okay, maybe i can't......






mudracing101 said:


> my bad iz a cheeken


 we know, we know!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> we know, we know!!



Thinks a badger is gonna get him or sumthin'


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> we know, we know!!



YOU on a roll today aint ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Thinks a badger is gonna get him or sumthin'


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Thinks a badger is gonna get him or sumthin'


I think he LIKES the badger's gettin him! 



mudracing101 said:


> YOU on a roll today aint ya


Mmmm, nah, 'bout normal............... you ain't seen me "on a roll" just yet!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 10, 2010)

alright yall................


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> alright yall................


Be sure to bundle up!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think he LIKES the badger's gettin him!
> 
> 
> Mmmm, nah, 'bout normal............... you ain't seen me "on a roll" just yet!



its 5 so you cant pick on me no mo


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Im out yall , every one have a good weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> its 5 so you cant pick on me no mo


heh heh heh, he don't know me so well yet, huh folks?!?!  mmaaahahahahahahah


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> heh heh heh, he don't know me so well yet, huh folks?!?!  mmaaahahahahahahah



felt like stuffing a PM box again, huh? cool.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> felt like stuffing a PM box again, huh? cool.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



poor guys PM box gonna 'splode......


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

Ya just gotta love Keebs....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ya just gotta love Keebs....



.......she gives the BEST hugs!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .......she gives the BEST hugs!!!



yup she does!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2010)

oh if he doesn't return until after the weekend he will be stuffed and tagged.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

Where's my Wobbert-Woo!  ?????






Okay, the Turtlebug-Fishbait family is through celebrating.  My mini-me made GMEA Distric Honors band.  She was the only 7th grader alto sax to make it and she made 4th out of 6 chairs.  

You know what this means....


More road trips, more money, more going here going there...  

It's all good.  


Yall wake up   it ain't even cold right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2010)

awake here T-bug.   Glad you are able to toot the horn.    about your 7th grader.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> awake here T-bug.   Glad you are able to toot the horn.    about your 7th grader.



Thanks



Now.....



WHERE'S MY WOBBERT-WOO!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Evenin' Drivelers

Where's Hankus???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> awake here T-bug.   Glad you are able to toot the horn.    about your 7th grader.



Good to see ya in the evenin' for a change, GIW 



turtlebug said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good for the youngun in the 4th chair


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2010)

dude in germany got busted with a 6 foot pot-plant christmas tree...had lights and ornaments and everything.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to see ya in the evenin' for a change, GIW
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the youngun in the 4th chair



Thanks Jeff,  just seeing how the other half lives.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

slip said:


> dude in germany got busted with a 6 foot pot-plant christmas tree...had lights and ornaments and everything.





Was it this guy?  

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/111143174.html


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to see ya in the evenin' for a change, GIW
> 
> 
> 
> Good for the youngun in the 4th chair



Thanks Jeff!  

Yeah, we're pretty proud... as she is of herself.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> poor guys PM box gonna 'splode......






gobbleinwoods said:


> oh if he doesn't return until after the weekend he will be stuffed and tagged.






turtlebug said:


> Where's my Wobbert-Woo!  ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot-Woot to Minnie Bugsy!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Drivelers
> 
> Where's Hankus???


 uuuhhh, excuse me???


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebsalicious!      













WOBBERT-WOO!  NOW!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Woot-Woot to Minnie Bugsy!!!
> 
> 
> uuuhhh, excuse me???



 *AND KEEBS???*


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Keebsalicious!
> WOBBERT-WOO!  NOW!


WOBBERT!!!! Front & CENTER, MAN!!



Jeff C. said:


> *AND KEEBS???*


 better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WOBBERT!!!! Front & CENTER, MAN!!
> 
> 
> better!



Feel like gettin' ya toes wet???


----------



## Otis (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone wanna join hands and sing some tonight?


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2010)

ya know its been to cold for to long when 33 in shorts dont feel to bad


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> Anyone wanna join hands and sing some tonight?



Gimme a little more time....


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> Anyone wanna join hands and sing some tonight?



No! 

You got cooties!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thought i heard somebody yelling my name. Wha'd i do this time, Bugsy?
I was making jigs while watching "1000 ways to die".


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Feel like gettin' ya toes wet???


Oh yeah, I done wading, darlin'! 



Otis said:


> Anyone wanna join hands and sing some tonight?


 sure..........



slip said:


> ya know its been to cold for to long when 33 in shorts dont feel to bad


 Tell me 'bout it, hayed horses & had to come in & a take a layer off, then went back & still took my toboggan off!



Jeff C. said:


> Gimme a little more time....


 aah come'on...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

slip said:


> ya know its been to cold for to long when 33 in shorts dont feel to bad



I'm still cold from being in Kentucky/Ohio earlier in the week. Wind chill was single digit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still cold from being in Kentucky/Ohio earlier in the week. Wind chill was single digit



Then you should be comfy in this balmy weather.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still cold from being in Kentucky/Ohio earlier in the week. Wind chill was single digit



shoulda stayed out of the wind then. duh!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thought i heard somebody yelling my name. Wha'd i do this time, Bugsy?
> I was making jigs while watching "1000 ways to die".





Hi


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi


----------



## Otis (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gimme a little more time....


 



you singing lead or backup? 





turtlebug said:


> No!
> 
> You got cooties!


 


I got a special one for you 






rhbama3 said:


> Thought i heard somebody yelling my name. Wha'd i do this time, Bugsy?
> I was making jigs while watching "1000 ways to die".


 

Knee hurting that bad?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> you singing lead or backup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know how us Jeff's are.....we prefer to be in the background


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi




 I wish you could see the mess my idjit wifey left me with. She bought some furniture that doesn't fit our living room in any way shape or form. Some of this is going back to the store! 
Hey, if no one has died from sniffing carpet glue on "1000 ways to die", i'm allright then, right? 
Since i guess i'm not going to Barrows tomorrow, i'm gonna make multiple trips to the landfill. I gotta take down the gazebo frame and throw away my old grill and some bicycles too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> you singing lead or backup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, i got tired of it. What to watch...Space Chimps or Swamp Loggers?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish you could see the mess my idjit wifey left me with. She bought some furniture that doesn't fit our living room in any way shape or form. Some of this is going back to the store!
> Hey, if no one has died from sniffing carpet glue on "1000 ways to die", i'm allright then, right?
> Since i guess i'm not going to Barrows tomorrow, i'm gonna make multiple trips to the landfill. I gotta take down the gazebo frame and throw away my old grill and some bicycles too.


You sure that wasn't #.............. lemme think............


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You sure that wasn't #.............. lemme think............



Nah, i got it covered. Bubbette is gonna kill me when she sees my post!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WOBBERT!!!! Front & CENTER, MAN!!


Is all that yellin necessary?? 



Otis said:


> Anyone wanna join hands and sing some tonight?


Umm......No!!.......Call your buddy Mark



Jeff C. said:


> You know how us Jeff's are.....we prefer to be in the background




Good Evening Folks!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish you could see the mess my idjit wifey left me with. She bought some furniture that doesn't fit our living room in any way shape or form. Some of this is going back to the store!
> Hey, if no one has died from sniffing carpet glue on "1000 ways to die", i'm allright then, right?
> Since i guess i'm not going to Barrows tomorrow, i'm gonna make multiple trips to the landfill. I gotta take down the gazebo frame and throw away my old grill and some bicycles too.



See, our presence would slow down your productivity.  


Bubbette is sooo gonna kilz u!    


Or either buy a Dogloo for you to sleep in while Woozer enjoys the new furniture.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> See, our presence would slow down your productivity.
> 
> 
> Bubbette is sooo gonna kilz u!
> ...



I guess i'll be in the yard tomorrow, either way. Dat woman can hold a grudge!
If i get a chance, i'm gonna get new batteries for the 4-wheeler and lawn mower. If i can't get the lawn mower working i may bring it down and throw it in your yard for Fishbait and Harley to work their magic on. I suck at fixing things with motors, as you know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is all that yellin necessary??
> 
> Umm......No!!.......Call your buddy Mark
> 
> ...



Couldn't help it   Evenin RUTT!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess i'll be in the yard tomorrow, either way. Dat woman can hold a grudge!
> If i get a chance, i'm gonna get new batteries for the 4-wheeler and lawn mower. If i can't get the lawn mower working i may bring it down and throw it in your yard for Fishbait and Harley to work their magic on. I suck at fixing things with motors, as you know.




Do I need to send the Lawnmower Rescue Team to Leesburg tomorrow?  

You're breakin my heart.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah, i got it covered. Bubbette is gonna kill me when she sees my post!


Uuummm, yep, she shore is!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is all that yellin necessary??
> Good Evening Folks!!


 Yes........... it worked!
Evenin' darlin'!!  How's my Tagsista?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> A great ol' big drive-by
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS! to th' Driveler Nation!



Just realized I missed this!!!!

  Glad to see ya back, Dave....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Do I need to send the Lawnmower Rescue Team to Leesburg tomorrow?
> 
> You're breakin my heart.



Naw, thanks anyway, dear.
We'll wait till the holidays are over. You just let Fishbait rest and be lazy. Lawd knows, i've got no shortage of things to do around here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuummm, yep, she shore is!!
> 
> 
> Yes........... it worked!
> Evenin' darlin'!!  How's my Tagsista?!?!



X2....tell Ms Tag we say HELLO!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, thanks anyway, dear.
> We'll wait till the holidays are over. You just let Fishbait rest and be lazy. Lawd knows, i've got no shortage of things to do around here.



Wouldn't hurt him one bit to get outta town for a day.  


He can take Harley with him and Abbey and I can clean house, put up a Christmas tree and assault the mailman.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just realized I missed this!!!!
> 
> Glad to see ya back, Dave....


 Wasn't that great??  He popped in all over the board!!  He even stopped by here!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

hmmmm, don't know where to jump in......this spot looks okay. Evenin peeps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wasn't that great??  He popped in all over the board!!  He even stopped by here!



This is the only one I saw Yes....it was good to see him back


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> hmmmm, don't know where to jump in......this spot looks okay. Evenin peeps.



Wassup KYBH...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> hmmmm, don't know where to jump in......this spot looks okay. Evenin peeps.


Yeah it is!! HI!!



Jeff C. said:


> This is the only one I saw Yes....it was good to see him back


I click the "new post"  button and he was leaving messages in lots of forums where they've left word about/to him and he replied to them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Keebs....holler at Hankus fer me


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wassup KYBH...


Jefffffff howz it goin'? doin good here,waiting to thaw out a little bit


Keebs said:


> Yeah it is!! HI!!



Hiya Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Jefffffff howz it goin'? doin good here,waiting to thaw out a little bit
> 
> 
> Hiya Keebs



Purty doggone good right now.....no complaints. Just back from workin in Ky the other day....bout froze up there


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty doggone good right now.....no complaints. Just back from workin in Ky the other day....bout froze up there



yeah my kin up there told me they started their mornings in the 5-9 degree range........ I remember those days!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't help it   Evenin RUTT!!!


I understand!!



Keebs said:


> Uuummm, yep, she shore is!!
> 
> 
> Yes........... it worked!
> Evenin' darlin'!!  How's my Tagsista?!?!


Doing well!!.......Some thing are starting to slow down , but she still has a lot on her plate!!



Jeff C. said:


> X2....tell Ms Tag we say HELLO!!!


Will Do Jeff!!........Give my regards to Teri, and Jared!!



Keebs said:


> Wasn't that great??  He popped in all over the board!!  He even stopped by here!


Glad to see him back!!.....Hope everything works out for him!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> hmmmm, don't know where to jump in......this spot looks okay. Evenin peeps.


_Timmmayy!!_How's it going Bro!!

Been a while since we was here at the same time!!.........Hope all has been going well for you, and yours!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Wouldn't hurt him one bit to get outta town for a day.
> 
> 
> He can take Harley with him and Abbey and I can clean house, put up a Christmas tree and assault the mailman.



Does he know your volunteering him? 
I'm gonna call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Does he know your volunteering him?
> I'm gonna call it a night. See ya'll later!


G'night Robert!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> _Timmmayy!!_How's it going Bro!!
> 
> Been a while since we was here at the same time!!.........Hope all has been going well for you, and yours!!



RB it is goin along....just hangin on for the ride!! trying to get everything finished up for Christmas. Hope all your folks are doing well also.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 10, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> RB it is goin along....just hangin on for the ride!! trying to get everything finished up for Christmas. Hope all your folks are doing well also.


All are doing well here!!.......Although I gotta say your beach pics have been killing us here!!

We made the trip to Macon yesterday, and got most of our Christmas done!!


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 10, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



What up Big "O"!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 10, 2010)

Thought I heard tops a poppin.  Sup y'all


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What up Big "O"!!



Not much at all man...neighbor just lit the fire pit so I guess I have to go have a beer with them.  Would be wrong to turn down such a kind gesture


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thought I heard tops a poppin.  Sup y'all


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2010)

gonna try it again in the morning, see ya'll!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Drivelers
> 
> Where's Hankus???



Attempted to read back. Found my name and stopped. I was eatin supper at that time thair Smoke  I particular like the name of the place. Is Thursday nite ladies nite there


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thought I heard tops a poppin.  Sup y'all


That would have been seals a crackin here!! 



bigox911 said:


> Not much at all man...neighbor just lit the fire pit so I guess I have to go have a beer with them.  Would be wrong to turn down such a kind gesture


By all means!!......Don't let me hold you back!!........Nothing like a good fire, and friends!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 10, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



 Did ya get a deer yet dude


----------



## Hankus (Dec 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That would have been seals a crackin here!!
> 
> By all means!!......Don't let me hold you back!!........Nothing like a good fire, and friends!!



No seals here and pitiful little beer. No matter tomorow is restock


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No seals here and pitiful little beer. No matter tomorow is restock


Dude you need to be better prepared!!!

Time for the dismal misty realm of sleep land!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2010)

Pitiful little was 30


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow what a day, wow what a night.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2010)

Trapdaddy 

Is wow the word of the day


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Trapdaddy
> 
> Is wow the word of the day


Well, could be. But it's a concept of reality divided by a line of truth -vs-dare sometimes.
 Then others is like the V8 comercal when at feller pops his head wid his fist. Heck, i like a coon trap or a claw hammer myself.
 I do take great pride however in my sledghammers. Got a couple of dandys.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2010)

You or me one needs to drink more or less I ain't got the tail nor head of what ya just jabbered crost my screen


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 11, 2010)

Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2010)

Yo  

Fire musta died out or they run outta beer


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2010)

Work


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You or me one needs to drink more or less I ain't got the tail nor head of what ya just jabbered crost my screen


Ok, well do you like sledghammers? Then we go from thar.



bigox911 said:


> Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Heeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Work


Yyyyyyy what say Jeff? long time thar bud. Where the world yew been?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ok, well do you like sledghammers? Then we go from thar.
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeeeey



I like em just fine long as I ain't spectid to rund it. Somehow they dunno fit my hands


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yyyyyyy what say Jeff? long time thar bud. Where the world yew been?



been in and out,busy with work.They said the scada systems would make it easier,....not


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Work



You know not to say things like that round drivelers. Mite give em a rash or sumthin


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2010)

I gotta run a saw in the daylight so I'm a callin it a mornin. Y'all take care


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I like em just fine long as I ain't spectid to rund it. Somehow they dunno fit my hands


Yeah, some day i want to own a brand new jack hammer, compressor, welder an torch.



Jeff Raines said:


> been in and out,busy with work.They said the scada systems would make it easier,....not


Yep ats da way it usually turns out i rekon.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gotta run a saw in the daylight so I'm a callin it a mornin. Y'all take care



Didn't mean to skeer ya off

night hankus


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gotta run a saw in the daylight so I'm a callin it a mornin. Y'all take care



See ya bud. I like a good running chainsaw too. Ems fun times there.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep ats da way it usually turns out i rekon.



Now the bosses can log on at home and micro manage every little thing


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2010)

My control room


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My control room


WoW man, you got it going on. Looks interesting.
 Well Jeff, been a big long day an busy too.
 I mabe try to get another hog or deer come Monday.
 Ya'll take care. Ima gone.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My control room



Jeff,

Looks like a cool place to work....


Morning all,I would so much rather be fishing this morning....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2010)

morning jm,

you fishin for sympathy?  

tis the weekend for most of us.  got a few to do at the house then going to sit a tree for a while today.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm,
> 
> you fishin for sympathy?
> 
> tis the weekend for most of us.  got a few to do at the house then going to sit a tree for a while today.



The only sympathy I am fishing for is a new spot loaded with big fat crappie ...Due to work and my wife I have not sat in a tree or blind in 5 yrs.Now being the only tech I have been off pager for 10 days since June ( 5 was for FPG)....So since I cannot go I am sitting here getting my secret Santa gift done and ready to mail today,at least until Army-Navy starts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> The only sympathy I am fishing for is a new spot loaded with big fat crappie ...Due to work and my wife I have not sat in a tree or blind in 5 yrs.Now being the only tech I have been off pager for 10 days since June ( 5 was for FPG)....So since I cannot go I am sitting here getting my secret Santa gift done and ready to mail today,at least until Army-Navy starts!



Dang you had to bring this up.  No one wet a line in the farm pond this year.  The cats and brim have had a year to grow.  Wanting a fish fry bad right now.

As far as Army-Navy it is always a point of pride for the service academies.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang you had to bring this up.  No one wet a line in the farm pond this year.  The cats and brim have had a year to grow.  Wanting a fish fry bad right now.
> 
> As far as Army-Navy it is always a point of pride for the service academies.



So your saying you need to have a Woody's fish catching fish fry next year


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 11, 2010)

Wake up.  It  is show time,


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2010)

This mean we is fixin ta see what it was that ya done when ya done it


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 11, 2010)

MORNIN PEEPS...... I brought the coffee, y'all bring the cups??


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

I got my keurig heating up and a list of chores to do.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Looks like a cool place to work....



It is a great place to work,especially on weekends and holidays.Only 2 of us here,nice and quiet


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 11, 2010)

Mornin Dribblers! Got the 1940's stove top coffee pot a steaming away, and it ain't freezing outside... might be a good day!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey JR... what kind of work you do?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got my keurig heating up and a list of chores to do.



2nd cup of big easy bold going down....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey JR... what kind of work you do?



Run a surface water treatment plant,make sure the water is safe to drink and that there is enough to go around.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 11, 2010)

Haint got no fancy coffee pot er kups, but mine sho drinks good.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Haint got no fancy coffee pot er kups, but mine sho drinks good.



mornin HT, it all goes down good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Haint got no fancy coffee pot er kups, but mine sho drinks good.



The keurig was a birthday present. While the little cups are expensive, it sure is nice to have a perfect cup of coffee in a hurry!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The keurig was a birthday present. While the little cups are expensive, it sure is nice to have a perfect cup of coffee in a hurry!



AMEN Brother!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

Mornin'....what's on the agenda today, besides coffee for now??? 

Might make some Chili tonight.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2010)

Coffee good.  Running out bad.  Buy in bulk


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'....what's on the agenda today, besides coffee for now???
> 
> Might make some Chili tonight.....



I am gonna go out and buy a dead tree to put in my house, then me and the kids are gonna hang stuff on it. Then to top it off I and going to put little electical bulbs on this dead tree then plug them in. Come to think of it, there may be a bonfire at my house tonight......In my living room!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'....what's on the agenda today, besides coffee for now???
> 
> Might make some Chili tonight.....



Unless more problems arise, I;ll be back digging out that pond...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am gonna go out and buy a dead tree to put in my house, then me and the kids are gonna hang stuff on it. Then to top it off I and going to put little electical bulbs on this dead tree then plug them in. Come to think of it, there may be a bonfire at my house tonight......In my living room!



I went out and made a live tree into a dead one last weekend.  And strangely enough did the same crazy things you might do to yours.   Coincidence?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am gonna go out and buy a dead tree to put in my house, then me and the kids are gonna hang stuff on it. Then to top it off I and going to put little electical bulbs on this dead tree then plug them in. Come to think of it, there may be a bonfire at my house tonight......In my living room!



Keep the camera handy



Capt Quirk said:


> Unless more problems arise, I;ll be back digging out that pond...



Digging isn't too bad this time of year....as opposed to July/August


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

BBL...gonna go start that Chili. Y'all have Great day!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Digging isn't too bad this time of year....as opposed to July/August


Yes and no... no gnats, but the clay gets hard to bust through. Whatchya gonna do?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 11, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am gonna go out and buy a dead tree to put in my house, then me and the kids are gonna hang stuff on it. Then to top it off I and going to put little electical bulbs on this dead tree then plug them in. Come to think of it, there may be a bonfire at my house tonight......In my living room!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I went out and made a live tree into a dead one last weekend.  And strangely enough did the same crazy things you might do to yours.   Coincidence?



I bought a fake one a few year ago,what already has them lights built into the limbs


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 11, 2010)

Speaking of Christmas trees, we had a blue spruce in a pot. It was our tree for several years, we would decorate it, put the Christmas village and train around it. When we got up here, I decided to let it go free. I found a nice place near the trail that goes from the neighbor's property to ours and planted it about 15 ft from the line. Somehow, the tree done r u n n  o f t.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I bought a fake one a few year ago,what already has them lights built into the limbs



Had a plastic one once before, put it in the attic....had a really hot summer, and the durn thing just didn't look right next christmas. Some of the needles has fused together....it looked like a semi-triangular amorphous green blob.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Speaking of Christmas trees, we had a blue spruce in a pot. It was our tree for several years, we would decorate it, put the Christmas village and train around it. When we got up here, I decided to let it go free. I found a nice place near the trail that goes from the neighbor's property to ours and planted it about 15 ft from the line. Somehow, the tree done r u n n  o f t.



Wasn't me.  I went to one of those let us grow a tree for you farms.  Family really likes the smell of fresh evergreens in the house.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 11, 2010)

Rok on wit yer bad self. Ya'll be good. Work time starts soon. Bite ya in a heart beat.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 11, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wasn't me.  I went to one of those let us grow a tree for you farms.  Family really likes the smell of fresh evergreens in the house.


I suspect it was the Preacher that owns the property next to us. Never did trust church folk  Hoping to have our own tree farm in the next few years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

Chili in da pot simmerin


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

As per our family tradition, the christmas tree will stay in the attic where it belongs. We're gonna be all over the south as it is.
Anyway, just got back from the Lee County landfill. For a whopping $7.87 i no longer own a grill, gazebo, and 3 bicycles. Next on the list, cleaning off the back porch. As soon as i finish eating this pastrami and provolone cheese sammich that is.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 11, 2010)

one buck and one nanny  to got go please


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> one buck and one nanny  to got go please



I'm trying to decipher "to got to go please". Did you double up this morning, or is that what you are hoping to get?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

My brother took some scrap-iron to the recycler the other day, he said it was a very small amount of metal. He was shocked when they gave him $57.00 for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> one buck and one nanny  to got go please



Just put some deer meat in the Chili....Good Luck!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My brother took some scrap-iron to the recycler the other day, he said it was a very small amount of metal. He was shocked when they gave him $57.00 for it.



I usually just read this driveler stuff......hey guys....makes for some time killer minutes. lol

I took a washing machine and dish washer to the scrap pile, only got $15..........


Drivel on......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> I usually just read this driveler stuff......hey guys....makes for some time killer minutes. lol
> 
> I took a washing machine and dish washer to the scrap pile, only got $15..........
> 
> ...



Welcome anytime alligood...whenever you feel like chewin the fat about nothin in particular

Maybe because they had to strip it down or something, his was mostly bare metal.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome anytime alligood...whenever you feel like chewin the fat about nothin in particular
> 
> Maybe because they had to strip it down or something, his was mostly bare metal.



Yeah, bare metal and a lot of it probably works better!

And what time is the chili ready, wife and girls gone shopping!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2010)

oh well...................

 welcome alligood!
Jeff, chili sounds like a winner!


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 11, 2010)

Wanted to say hello to everyone, before I head to work!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2010)

DouglasB. said:


> Wanted to say hello to everyone, before I head to work!


 Hi, have a good at work!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey Alli and Douglas!
Okay, taking the stuff to the dump may have lost me some money, but i don't even know where a scrap metal buyer is around here.
Too late now, anyway. Okay, got the back porch cleared of dead birds and dog hair, about to give it a good vacuuuming and then move on to picking up all the dog damage in the yard.


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Alli and Douglas!
> Okay, taking the stuff to the dump may have lost me some money, but i don't even know where a scrap metal buyer is around here.
> Too late now, anyway. Okay, got the back porch cleared of dead birds and dog hair, about to give it a good vacuuuming and then move on to picking up all the dog damage in the yard.



Let's trade. I'll do your honeydo list... you go babysit teenagers and Christmas Shoppers at Ashley Park in Newnan for me. You get to wear a badge and everything.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

DouglasB. said:


> Let's trade. I'll do your honeydo list... you go babysit teenagers and Christmas Shoppers at Ashley Park in Newnan for me. You get to wear a badge and everything.



NO!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 11, 2010)

DouglasB. said:


> Let's trade. I'll do your honeydo list... you go babysit teenagers and Christmas Shoppers at Ashley Park in Newnan for me. You get to wear a badge and everything.



Can I wear my new toy??? (I know it's not a toy, but just sayin....lol)


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow Bama... Dont think about it too hard now LOL!!!


and Ali... Not at Ashley Park, but my company does have some places where the gaurds are armed!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 11, 2010)

DouglasB. said:


> Wow Bama... Dont think about it too hard now LOL!!!
> 
> 
> and Ali... Not at Ashley Park, but my company does have some places where the gaurds are armed!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Can I wear my new toy??? (I know it's not a toy, but just sayin....lol)


Sweet lil toy there!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2010)

Heeeyyyy Chief!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 11, 2010)

New smoker appetizer i tried out today.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5587856#post5587856


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> New smoker appetizer i tried out today.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5587856#post5587856



The thread title called my name & the contents held my attention!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Yeah, bare metal and a lot of it probably works better!
> 
> And what time is the chili ready, wife and girls gone shopping!!!!!



Bout 6:00 



Keebs said:


> oh well...................
> 
> welcome alligood!
> Jeff, chili sounds like a winner!



Still simmerin'.....and it tis good. Kind of a cross between Nic's, Teri's, and a special ingredient or 2 that I threw in 



DouglasB. said:


> Wanted to say hello to everyone, before I head to work!



Have a goodun....best you can anyway.



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Alli and Douglas!
> Okay, taking the stuff to the dump may have lost me some money, but i don't even know where a scrap metal buyer is around here.
> Too late now, anyway. Okay, got the back porch cleared of dead birds and dog hair, about to give it a good vacuuuming and then move on to picking up all the dog damage in the yard.



I didn't either until my brother told me about it....Oh well, food for thought on the next round of junk removal


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The thread title called my name & the contents held my attention!!



Whatcha think????  I think they turned out awesome!  Def. putting these in the book.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyyy Chief!



Heyyyyy Darlin  



BBQBOSS said:


> New smoker appetizer i tried out today.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5587856#post5587856



I'm still cryin' in my Chili Them thangs look awesome


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout 6:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Jerry Clower said....."Bully done flung a cravin' on me..." I think I'll make a pot myself....got one pack of ground deer from last year, should be good....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Like Jerry Clower said....."Bully done flung a cravin' on me..." I think I'll make a pot myself....got one pack of ground deer from last year, should be good....



Make a BIG pot.....gonna be EXTRA good when this cold blast blows in here


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout 6:00
> 
> 
> 
> Still simmerin'.....and it tis good. Kind of a cross between Nic's, Teri's, and a special ingredient or 2 that I threw in


sounds good!



BBQBOSS said:


> Whatcha think????  I think they turned out awesome!  Def. putting these in the book.


 Can't wait to give it a try myself!!  I do think you have another winner for the book!!



Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy Darlin
> I'm still cryin' in my Chili Them thangs look awesome


Ok, I've sat around way too long, gotta get busy with some stuff, hay run, re-arrange a barn (again) pack up *some* summer clothing, unpack *some* winter wear & TRY to find Christmas decorations!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

running out of steam.
Stoopid dogs......
Guess a trip to Tractor Supply and then finish wrapping the boat trailer bunks.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 11, 2010)

I smell smoked food!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sounds good!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to give it a try myself!!  I do think you have another winner for the book!!
> ...



Yes Ma'am.....gotta go clean-up my kitchen mess, while sampling that Chili....and make sure it really is good



rhbama3 said:


> running out of steam.
> Stoopid dogs......
> Guess a trip to Tractor Supply and then finish wrapping the boat trailer bunks.



 Getting ready to start on some of my Honey-Doo's, before I go out of town again tomorrow



deerehauler said:


> I smell smoked food!



Smells gooooooooodd....don't it???

What up DJ


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 11, 2010)

how now brown cow...


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am.....gotta go clean-up my kitchen mess, while sampling that Chili....and make sure it really is good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy Jeff


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 11, 2010)

Buncha slackers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Buncha slackers!



tighten up yourself.  bottle in the tank accomplice?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Buncha slackers!



sez the hawt babe wit scissors who only shows up about twice a week. You act like you got a job or sumpin'....


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 11, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tighten up yourself.  bottle in the tank accomplice?



I am not a toilet boozer! 



rhbama3 said:


> sez the hawt babe wit scissors who only shows up about twice a week. You act like you got a job or sumpin'....



Hey Robert!   And now I'm headed to my company Christmas party!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am not a toilet boozer!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robert!   And now I'm headed to my company Christmas party!



Have fun, miss ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Buncha slackers!



No wonder it wouldn't FLUSH!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am not a toilet boozer!



I hear folks can make a fine Merlot or Apple Jack in their toilets... just saying 

Evening ladies and Dribblers! Jeffro got me wanting some chilli tonight! Too bad I didn't have the beans and stuff. Also too bad I didn't think to pull some meat out until before dinner, so I grabbed a pound of ground venison. Too bad, I just discovered we run out of propane... again. Speaking of chilli, its gonna be a chilly night!

On the bright side, I quickly shift gears and improvise. Started the fire pit up, and threw together a quick hamburger gravy and mashed taters. The gravy ended up with a nice smoky flavor, gonna have to do this again


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> As per our family tradition, the christmas tree will stay in the attic where it belongs. We're gonna be all over the south as it is.
> Anyway, just got back from the Lee County landfill. For a whopping $7.87 i no longer own a grill, gazebo, and 3 bicycles. Next on the list, cleaning off the back porch. As soon as i finish eating this pastrami and provolone cheese sammich that is.




Or you could get Chris to put a live one in your house with the Bobcat like he did me that time.You sure thought it was funny


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am not a toilet boozer!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robert!   And now I'm headed to my company Christmas party!



Did you buy fresh or are you using the toilet floater?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I hear folks can make a fine Merlot or Apple Jack in their toilets... just saying
> 
> Evening ladies and Dribblers! Jeffro got me wanting some chilli tonight! Too bad I didn't have the beans and stuff. Also too bad I didn't think to pull some meat out until before dinner, so I grabbed a pound of ground venison. Too bad, I just discovered we run out of propane... again. Speaking of chilli, its gonna be a chilly night!
> 
> On the bright side, I quickly shift gears and improvise. Started the fire pit up, and threw together a quick hamburger gravy and mashed taters. The gravy ended up with a nice smoky flavor, gonna have to do this again



Yeah sounds good....I stole a little something from BBQBOSS on that Chili and added the (deer) meat chunks. Dang....it was some good stuff. Lit us up too, with the can of diced tomatoes and habanero peppers


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you buy fresh or are you using the toilet floater?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 11, 2010)

Dang, been home almost two hours and still can't warm up. 

Temp DROPPED real quick around 4:30 this afternoon in da woods.  

I was not prepared for that.  




Evening folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2010)

Evenin' Ms Tbug....wait till tomorrow night and Monday mornin'....brrrrr


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey Bugsy!
Ran out of daylight before i could work on the lawn mower. Did get the back yard and porch cleaned up though. Bubbette and Alli are headed back from florida with a cooler full of shrimp and the bmw convertible. Guess whats for supper tomorrow?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Ms Tbug....wait till tomorrow night and Monday mornin'....brrrrr




Hey Jeff. I don't think I'll be going tomorrow. HUGE pine done fell across the entrance road and there's a washout in the new path that made me think I had left my airdam lying in pieces.  Supposed to rain in the morning so I doubt I'll make it back through there without a Skyjacked four wheel drive. 

Time to bribe fishbait to get a chainsaw.  




rhbama3 said:


> Hey Bugsy!
> Ran out of daylight before i could work on the lawn mower. Did get the back yard and porch cleaned up though. Bubbette and Alli are headed back from florida with a cooler full of shrimp and the bmw convertible. Guess whats for supper tomorrow?



Hey Woo  

Yeah, I was cruising diamond rings (what Fishbat is buying me for Christmas but doesn't know it yet  ) and he just hollered to tell you that he'd come fix your lawnmower tomorrow and he wouldn't be home in time for dinner.     

Hope they have a safe drive.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm trying to decipher "to got to go please". Did you double up this morning, or is that what you are hoping to get?



Sorry, Fat fingers on a phone.

I think Ta-ton-ka has another story coming.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2010)

Butterfly said:


> Or you could get Chris to put a live one in your house with the Bobcat like he did me that time.You sure thought it was funny


Butterfly!!! 
Long time, no see!
Aw, c'mon. That was a great tree. A great BIG tree! I think Chris was really mad about the side of the house scratching the paint on the Bobcat. 


turtlebug said:


> Hey Jeff. I don't think I'll be going tomorrow. HUGE pine done fell across the entrance road and there's a washout in the new path that made me think I had left my airdam lying in pieces.  Supposed to rain in the morning so I doubt I'll make it back through there without a Skyjacked four wheel drive.
> 
> Time to bribe fishbait to get a chainsaw.
> 
> ...


What in the world are you going to do with a sharp edged rock on your finger? It'll screw up your bow shooting! 
 Let me attempt to get it running myself first. I'm on call next weekend so if he's free and i need help, that would be a good time. Need to find me a chainsaw, too! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry, Fat fingers on a phone.
> 
> I think Ta-ton-ka has another story coming.



John can't tell a straight story to save his life. I still haven't figured out what his last story was about.


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2010)

was gunna go hunting monday morning.



> Sunday Night
> Mostly cloudy with a chance of snow showers in the evening...then partly cloudy after midnight. Windy...colder. Lows around 20. West winds 20 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 40 percent. Wind chill readings around 5 above zero.
> 
> Monday
> Mostly sunny. Windy. Highs in the lower 30s. Northwest winds 15 to 25 mph.



not so sure, now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> John can't tell a straight story to save his life. I still haven't figured out what his last story was about.



The force is strong with that one.


I think,  he had a unlicensed to drivel.

Goodnight all.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2010)

O.M.G. oak cut up & burned, waterbed frame put up, stuff moved & re-organized in barn (to be done again soon though) horses hayed & fed, good gawd my back is killing me!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 12, 2010)

Get a heating pad for yer back Keebs, that always works for me and the Mrs.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Get a heating pad for yer back Keebs, that always works for me and the Mrs.


Heat-cold-heat-cold.......... DRUGS!!!!!!!!! 
I have dealt with this literally my whole life - crushed 3 vertebrae in my lower back when I was younger, just part of the game, yaknow?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2010)

Went to Tag's office Christmas party this evening!!.........It was good to see an employer that appreciated their employees that much!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2010)

slip said:


> was gunna go hunting monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> not so sure, now.



Gonna be blustery for sure!!!



Keebs said:


> Heat-cold-heat-cold.......... DRUGS!!!!!!!!!
> I have dealt with this literally my whole life - crushed 3 vertebrae in my lower back when I was younger, just part of the game, yaknow?



Oh Lawd.....now you. Hope it gets better soon, back pain can sure drag you down.

Well...headin to NOLA/Lafayette tomorrow for a few days, be back Wednesday evenin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Went to Tag's office Christmas party this evening!!.........It was good to see an employer that appreciated their employees that much!!



I haven't been to one of those in a lonnnnggg time....glad you had a good'un


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't been to one of those in a lonnnnggg time....glad you had a good'un


Did my heart good to hear the big guys saying that they thought their success was due to the good caliber of employees!!.........They recognized one employee with 40 years of service!!.........The company has only been in business for 40 years!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2010)

Mornin y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all


Morning Jeff!!........I Guess you are working??..............Did you get any good races with the dogs on your days off??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all



Mornin' Jeff!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Jeff!!........I Guess you are working??..............Did you get any good races with the dogs on your days off??



Catch up with y'all later.... got a little drive tomorrow


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch up with y'all later.... got a little drive tomorrow


Be safe in your travels!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Went to Tag's office Christmas party this evening!!.........It was good to see an employer that appreciated their employees that much!!


I get my 5 yr "pen" Monday evening......... heard they have added a monetary gift to it now, we'll see! 



Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be blustery for sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wiser's, clean sheets, shower, drugs..... it'll get better!
Safe travels, darlin', I worry 'bout you when you're gone!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did my heart good to hear the big guys saying that they thought their success was due to the good caliber of employees!!.........They recognized one employee with 40 years of service!!.........The company has only been in business for 40 years!!


THAT is awesome to hear!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all


Hiya BHTS Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Jeff!!........I Guess you are working??..............Did you get any good races with the dogs on your days off??


Yep,at work,last night this week.Only good race was with one of my san juans and a pup.Friend has some good rabbit cover on his property,I training the pups there.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Jeff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Catch up with y'all later.... got a little drive tomorrow



Night Jeff


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Keebs


Looks like I may have to send this thing to Mike, I think I done broke the battery hook up thingy, won't charge!
I ain't far behind ery'y one else, I gotta crash!  Turn out da lights!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well me an Dougfresh had us a good lunch Friday an good visit.
 Fine feller right thar. But we didn't get to hunt Diamonds in Byron. Good friends an good food! Can't beat that.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Looks like I may have to send this thing to Mike, I think I done broke the battery hook up thingy, won't charge!
> I ain't far behind ery'y one else, I gotta crash!  Turn out da lights!!


G'night Darlin!!........."Time to head off to the misty world of the dream land"!!..........Craig you can come up with some good ones!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 12, 2010)

Now if i did hit that power ball. WOW!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night Darlin!!........."Time to head off to the misty world of the dream land"!!..........Craig you can come up with some good ones!!


Hey Mitch! Good to see you around at this hr. You come for a visit too.  Man i have to work Sunday night. It's sposed to be a little kool.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well me an Dougfresh had us a good lunch Friday an good visit.
> Fine feller right thar. But we didn't get to hunt Diamonds in Byron. Good friends an good food! Can't beat that.


Yeah he is!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> G'night Darlin!!........."Time to head off to the misty world of the dream land"!!..........Craig you can come up with some good ones!!


Ok, I'm outta here now!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2010)

Morning folks...Coffee pot is going strong this morning....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks...Coffee pot is going strong this morning....



thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2010)

why don't they make mouse flavored cat food?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thanks.



You welcome....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why don't they make mouse flavored cat food?



Because if they did a cat would not eat it they would just play with it and leave it for you to find in the morning


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why don't they make mouse flavored cat food?





jmfauver said:


> Because if they did a cat would not eat it they would just play with it and leave it for you to find in the morning



Seen a cat in my subdivision last night,eating a roadkill squirrel


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Seen a cat in my subdivision last night,eating a roadkill squirrel



All I ever see them do to a mouse is bat it around the kitchen until dead and leave it.Of course these are indoor cats...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> All I ever see them do to a mouse is bat it around the kitchen until dead and leave it.Of course these are indoor cats...



Me too,first time I've ever seen that
.Also a first for me a few minutes ago,Was watching deer walk under cranes and around tractors and backhoes here at the plant.
We are in the process off a big expansion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Be safe in your travels!!



Thanks Mitch!! I've slowed down significantly lately, been pulled over and let off with warnings often. Figgered I was pushing my luck, so altered my driving habits



Keebs said:


> I get my 5 yr "pen" Monday evening......... heard they have added a monetary gift to it now, we'll see!
> 
> 
> Wiser's, clean sheets, shower, drugs..... it'll get better!
> ...



Thanks Keebsy....I'm a road warrior, been doin it for yrs now and have become quite adept at dodging the idjits(knock on wood)



jmfauver said:


> Morning folks...Coffee pot is going strong this morning....



Mornin' Mike!! Coffee is good....even this late



gobbleinwoods said:


> thanks.



Mornin' GIW....or BBQ flavored. Everytime I set the grill rack down to pour in coals, the cat is lickin' it



Jeff Raines said:


> Seen a cat in my subdivision last night,eating a roadkill squirrel



My brother had a cat that was a squirrel killer....on a daily basis


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2010)

morning peeps!
Think i overdid it yesterday. Feel like somebody beat me in the lower back and legs with a baseball bat. Time fo coffee.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mornin folks....had to take a break from huntin this mornin. I have officially reached the mid december burnout phase. Time to start thinkin turkeys and fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning peeps!
> Think i overdid it yesterday. Feel like somebody beat me in the lower back and legs with a baseball bat. Time fo coffee.



Gettin in some last minute driveling before I head out of town...just found out one of the guys is running a little late coming to my house to carpool from here


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks....had to take a break from huntin this mornin. I have officially reached the mid december burnout phase. Time to start thinkin turkeys and fish.



Hey Sterlo,happens to me also.December starts beagles and rabbits time for me


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> just found out one of the guys is running a little late coming to my house to carpool from here



can't stand that


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks....had to take a break from huntin this mornin. I have officially reached the mid december burnout phase. Time to start thinkin turkeys and fish.



Mornin Sterlo....time for me to get pumped about it. I usually go late in the season and kill a couple of doe's....especially since everyone else is burnt out


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Sterlo....time for me to get pumped about it. I usually go late in the season and kill a couple of doe's....especially since everyone else is burnt out



I'm sure I'll get back out there fore it's over. 

Just needed a break.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 12, 2010)

As usually just  a pass through to say......


Howdies all around folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm sure I'll get back out there fore it's over.
> 
> Just needed a break.



I hear ya!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> As usually just  a pass through to say......
> 
> 
> Howdies all around folks.



Howdy Kim


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 12, 2010)

Mornin peeps!! 
Hey RM .... how's it going?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

Beautiful morning Driblers! Wow, I got the best night of sleep last night! With us running out of propane, the wifey took the kids to stay at the trailer, leaving me here all by myself...

Woke up to birds singing instead of kids scrapping, and even the puppy waited till I let her out before doing her business... it don't get no better than this!

Hey jeffro- have a safe trip dude


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 12, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/e/XluWvWa8pIc"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/e/XluWvWa8pIc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2010)

*In time for the secret Santa purchasing*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-6ph7NWoBM

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-6ph7NWoBM?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u-6ph7NWoBM?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

GIW- does it smell like bait?


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 12, 2010)

Now that's funny right thar... I don't care who are ya.

Man it's a lovely day to babysit Christmas shoppers.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

DouglasB. said:


> Now that's funny right thar... I don't care who are ya.
> 
> Man it's a lovely day to babysit Christmas shoppers.



Give them a juice box and the time out corner


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

This wind has got to go.


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2010)

dad is sharpening a knife, i say "dad your gunna cut your self holding it like that" ... "no im not im fine"  .... "okay then" ... 



 .... "OW oh man thats deep"


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> This wind has got to go.



I figure its going about 20-30mph right now. Getting colder by the minute....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2010)

slip said:


> dad is sharpening a knife, i say "dad your gunna cut your self holding it like that" ... "no im not im fine"  .... "okay then" ...
> 
> 
> 
> .... "OW oh man thats deep"



Sounds like a conversation I had with my brother right before I took him to the emergency room.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I figure its going about 20-30mph right now. Getting colder by the minute....



Well make it stop.   


Pweeze


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well make it stop.
> 
> 
> Pweeze



Wish I could. I just retrieved the frosty flag that was hanging on the front porch. It was about 100yards away from where it started.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning peeps!
> Think i overdid it yesterday. Feel like somebody beat me in the lower back and legs with a baseball bat. Time fo coffee.


 I knoooowww the feeling!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> As usually just  a pass through to say......
> 
> 
> Howdies all around folks.


 You were in my dream last night!  Dreamed you walked up & said "Hey ya'll, just dropping by to say Hey!"   I grabbed you by the arm & said "Nu-uh, you gotta stay awhile this time!"



slip said:


> dad is sharpening a knife, i say "dad your gunna cut your self holding it like that" ... "no im not im fine"  .... "okay then" ...
> 
> 
> 
> .... "OW oh man thats deep"


Hope he's ok!!



rhbama3 said:


> I figure its going about 20-30mph right now. Getting colder by the minute....


Yeah it is, I'm  it doesn't blow the old oak onto the barn before I can get the guy to move it!  Now gotta go bundle up & get a load of hay!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well make it stop.
> 
> 
> Pweeze



better sit in a ground blind, thwackbabe! Them trees are swaying good right now.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> better sit in a ground blind, thwackbabe! Them trees are swaying good right now.





Now why would I wanna knit hats, snooze and watch tv up in a tree?  


You're so silly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Now why would I wanna knit hats, snooze and watch tv up in a tree?
> 
> 
> You're so silly.



Bubbette has had me moving furniture around for the last 30 minutes. Not quite feeling myself right now. 
All right, things to do. BBL!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 12, 2010)

I love days like this... got a fire going for the wife and kids upstairs... and im hanging in the garage watching football.


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2010)

thinkin about huntin in the morning..... just not sure


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2010)

slip said:


> thinkin about huntin in the morning..... just not sure



If I didn't have to work I would be out there. This artic blast should have them in a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

A chilly evening Dribblers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> A chilly evening Dribblers!



Especially when the power goes out.   Brrrrrr.  Power is restored.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2010)

slip said:


> thinkin about huntin in the morning..... just not sure



If I go out,it won't be deer hunting....too cold to sit in stand.
I'm getting to be a fair weather deer hunter.But rabbit hunting I can move and stay warm


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Especially when the power goes out.   Brrrrrr.  Power is restored.



Got power, at least for a couple hours till I shut down the genny. No propane, no heat or fire


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 12, 2010)

I see you Stankus!


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Got power, at least for a couple hours till I shut down the genny. No propane, no heat or fire



The wife slap you upside the head yet?   It's too cold out there to be without...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The wife slap you upside the head yet?   It's too cold out there to be without...



Wimp!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The wife slap you upside the head yet?   It's too cold out there to be without...



No kidding. It's colder than a ...er...uh...well...it's dang cold. 

Hey lady


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2010)

BBbbrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> The wife slap you upside the head yet?   It's too cold out there to be without...


She tried to talk me into retreating to the trailer, but we have critters to take care of here. I say it's gonna be a 3 dog night... got a Brown dog and 3 Beagles, I should be good 



chuckb7718 said:


> Wimp!


Spent a part of last winter in tents- BIG step up!



Sterlo58 said:


> No kidding. It's colder than a ...er...uh...well...it's dang cold.


No kidding!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> She tried to talk me into retreating to the trailer, but we have critters to take care of here. I say it's gonna be a 3 dog night... got a Brown dog and 3 Beagles, I should be good



When you start quoting bands from the 60's/70's you've been exposed to the cold too long.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

I had a blast in the 70's


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 12, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr finally home and warm!!! Bama the blind idea forget it... Wind so bad today when i went to shoot the 8 pointer in my sights the dang wind blew my blind and stobs away.. instead of shoot deer i was chasing the dang thing.. Then the freaking snow started...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Then the freaking snow started...


You got snow? I'da swore it was trying to snow here too! Seriously saw a few snowflakes this afternoon.


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2010)

had some snow flakes here too, i didnt know there was a such thing as a snow _flake_ like they show, in the star shape or what ever...i thought that was moive or cartoon crap.

nope, saw a real deal snow flake today.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You got snow? I'da swore it was trying to snow here too! Seriously saw a few snowflakes this afternoon.



Yep.. Here in middle GA we had snow... it's still spitting and sputtering out there... Kids are praying it will snow enough they don't have to go to school so they can go hunting again in the morning... i'm praying it wont i need a break...lol.. been in the woods since thursday...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> i'm praying it wont i need a break...lol.. been in the woods since thursday...



We home school, there aren't usually snow days


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Yep.. Here in middle GA we had snow... it's still spitting and sputtering out there... Kids are praying it will snow enough they don't have to go to school so they can go hunting again in the morning... i'm praying it wont i need a break...lol.. been in the woods since thursday...



they can go to school all year, deer season only last so long.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> We home school, there aren't usually snow days



I don't think i could handle the 15 yr old and the 11 yr old at home being home schooled..Hat's off to you.. my 15 yr old struggles in school and the 11 yr old is making straight A's in Middle school after doing badly in elementary..was a shock.. Cause she was the only 5th grader grounded the entire school year for grades and AR points.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 12, 2010)

slip said:


> they can go to school all year, deer season only last so long.



SHHHHHHHHHHHH the boy might see that and wanna play hookie tomorrow..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

It ain't easy some days


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 12, 2010)

Actualy you guys the only reason i started hunting this year was becouse of the kids.. My daughter wanted me to try it so we all could spend more time together and it be family time.. I have to say it was a great idea.. I never would have thought i would enjoy it as much as i do..My Brother who has always hunted about passed out when he found out i was hunting.. He told my husband .. Man You did something i swear i never would have seen ..LOL..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It ain't easy some days



I can only imagine... But your giving your kids a great chance to learn and not have to deal with alot of the junk that goes on in the schools...


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> We home school, there aren't usually snow days


im home schooled too, i just take a lot of field trips during hunting seasons

but in reality, there is a lot to learn in the woods if you look for it. some times it matters more then what can be found in a book.


huntinglady74 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHH the boy might see that and wanna play hookie tomorrow..



let him, just tell him he has to stay 1000+ yards away all day.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 12, 2010)

slip said:


> im home schooled too, i just take a lot of field trips during hunting seasons
> 
> but in reality, there is a lot to learn in the woods if you look for it. some times it matters more then what can be found in a book.
> 
> ...



If it wasn't finals week i would but he can't miss semester finals with his grades... the girl child only has to go 2 days this week.. with her A's she exempted all her finals...So were going hunting wed thur and fri.. just me and her and maybe take dad along so he doesn't fuss..lol


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 12, 2010)

Slip your right the woods can be very educational i've learned more in the woods this hunting season than i've ever known...Still wanting to call a rub a scrap and vice versa


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2010)

Night Dribblers


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nite Capt.. think i'm gonna call it a night to... see you all tomorrow...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrr finally home and warm!!! Bama the blind idea forget it... Wind so bad today when i went to shoot the 8 pointer in my sights the dang wind blew my blind and stobs away.. instead of shoot deer i was chasing the dang thing.. Then the freaking snow started...


You got SNOW????



slip said:


> had some snow flakes here too, i didnt know there was a such thing as a snow _flake_ like they show, in the star shape or what ever...i thought that was moive or cartoon crap.
> 
> nope, saw a real deal snow flake today.


Izzz soooo jealous!



huntinglady74 said:


> Actualy you guys the only reason i started hunting this year was becouse of the kids.. My daughter wanted me to try it so we all could spend more time together and it be family time.. I have to say it was a great idea.. I never would have thought i would enjoy it as much as i do..My Brother who has always hunted about passed out when he found out i was hunting.. He told my husband .. Man You did something i swear i never would have seen ..LOL..


I'm still a "newbie" only killed one doe 5 yrs ago, but I've been hooked since!



slip said:


> im home schooled too, i just take a lot of field trips during hunting seasons
> 
> but in reality, there is a lot to learn in the woods if you look for it. some times it matters more then what can be found in a book.


Wise words young grasshoppa!



huntinglady74 said:


> Slip your right the woods can be very educational i've learned more in the woods this hunting season than i've ever known...Still wanting to call a rub a scrap and vice versa


I STILL do that too!



Capt Quirk said:


> Night Dribblers


Nite Capt'n!



huntinglady74 said:


> Nite Capt.. think i'm gonna call it a night to... see you all tomorrow...


Nite to you too, HL!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm still a "newbie" only killed one doe 5 yrs ago, but I've been hooked since!
> 
> 
> :



incoming


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You got SNOW????:




Snowed here off and on all day!  Even smoked a brisket in it!


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2010)

snowing again, it aint sticking though.

i hope when i wake up everything is coverd in white


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 12, 2010)

slip said:


> snowing again, it aint sticking though.
> 
> i hope when i wake up everything is coverd in white



That would be nice.

Windy and full of flurries outside.  Had to get wood!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! The wind chill on the flt line tonight was 17deg.
 Bout like being at Minot ND or Oscoda Mich instead of Ga. 
 All is good now that at home an full.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2010)

Just passin through on my way to the dismal misty world of the dream land!!.............Hello, and good night drivelers!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2010)

yeap Monday comes a callin'


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 13, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeap Monday comes a callin'



NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2010)

I sure was hoping that the snow line would be further south myself.  But NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO it just wouldn't cooperate.  Maybe a pot of coffee will help.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 13, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I sure was hoping that the snow line would be further south myself.  But NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO it just wouldn't cooperate.  Maybe a pot of coffee will help.



ya better make that 2 pots


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ya better make that 2 pots



can do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dog's water frozen solid.  don't forget the pets!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 13, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that's cold...Guess that's why the cats were all curled up on the bed last night


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 13, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Lab is curled up on the couch....she did her business outside in record time this morning........thems is a couple of good lookin pots of coffee.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

Oy, still "stove up" from this weekends work and cold, but if I had the snow flurries to go with said cold, I sure wouldn't mind it!!
Morning Drivelers!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Ffffffffffrosty ggggggggood mmmmmmornin Ddddddribblers


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Ffffffffffrosty ggggggggood mmmmmmornin Ddddddribblers


3 dogs weren't enough, were they??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Everything was fine... until I climbed out from under the blankets!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good Morning everyone... We got snow flying here again...Bet the kids are mad in school when they look out a window..lol..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone seen mudracing this morning???


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Wasn't my turn to watch him...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 13, 2010)

Mornin friends
Spent the last couple hours totin hot water up the hill to the dog pen to thaw out the water bowl.
Winterizing the rabbit pens by wrapping them up in tarps


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin friends
> Spent the last couple hours totin hot water up the hill to the dog pen to thaw out the water bowl.
> Winterizing the rabbit pens by wrapping them up in tarps


You suppose you could haul some of that hot water up here?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You suppose you could haul some of that hot water up here?



If I was at my camp down there I sure would.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin friends
> Spent the last couple hours totin hot water up the hill to the dog pen to thaw out the water bowl.
> Winterizing the rabbit pens by wrapping them up in tarps



 I have to make the rounds & make sure ice is broke down here!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You suppose you could haul some of that hot water up here?


sounds like you might better take a trip into town for some more propane!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sounds like you might better take a trip into town for some more propane!



Tomorrow is the soonest I could, if we have the money. If not, gotta hang till friday.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Tomorrow is the soonest I could, if we have the money. If not, gotta hang till friday.


  Firewood is my friend!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, I wish I could put our little wood burner in the airstream. We ain't gonna run out of wood for some time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2010)

Keith, in all seriousness, you need a small, but good fireplace. I would think that you have a good supply of firewood. When I was growin` up, you didn`t try to heat the whole house. Just the livin` room. Naturally, the kitchen was warm too. To this day, I still like a warm room in the house and let the rest stay cold, especially the bedroom. 

With two heat sources, you won`t be so vulnerable. And never trust electricity for your primary heat source.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 13, 2010)

MAN IT IS COLD OUTSIDE!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Morning , if any body needs me , ill be in my pm area for a while


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2010)

morning peeps!
Gonna be a long day at the Big House. Great start to a call week. Not.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keith, in all seriousness, you need a small, but good fireplace.


Gonna put one in the big cabin, but haven't gotten around to the big cabin yet, and the airstream is too small... and a logistical nightmare.



Nicodemus said:


> With two heat sources, you won`t be so vulnerable. And never trust electricity for your primary heat source.


As long as we have gas for the genny, we have power... but no heat. Still no sign of city power in the forecast  As for the propane, it went way faster than I thought it would, my mistake.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hee hee hee! Yeah haw. Kooking diz oak an stuff, sho duz feel good!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , if any body needs me , ill be in my pm area for a while



Why you in a PM area?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , if any body needs me , ill be in my pm area for a while


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi ya Keebster.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebster.


Hiya Craig!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , if any body needs me , ill be in my pm area for a while



Pm sent


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 13, 2010)

Morning folks, quick drive-by as it is night time here


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 13, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Morning folks, quick drive-by as it is night time here



Hope your doing well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm baaaaaaaaaack!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Morning folks, quick drive-by as it is night time here


 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack!!


 Hey!!  didyamissme?!?!


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 13, 2010)

Goodfreezingafternnon y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey!!  didyamissme?!?!



You know it!!


Fixing to be forced to go Christmas shopping with Dawn.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack!!



What up Quackaliscious!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , if any body needs me , ill be in my pm area for a while


Yep Keebs can't do a thing to you after you leave on Friday!!

You want me to send you a PM??



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaack!!


How was the hunt??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What up Quackaliscious!



Hiya BossBabe!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep Keebs can't do a thing to you after you leave on Friday!!
> 
> You want me to send you a PM??
> 
> How was the hunt??






SLOW!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2010)

Headed to Macon, later folks.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Goodfreezingafternnon y'all


yyyeessss iiitttt iiiisssss!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> You know it!!
> 
> 
> Fixing to be forced to go Christmas shopping with Dawn.


Ain't no one *forcing* you!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep Keebs can't do a thing to you after you leave on Friday!!
> 
> You want me to send you a PM??
> 
> How was the hunt??


 I ain't got nary an answer from my pm's, have you?? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Macon, later folks.


NOW can I get a t-shirt?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

BBOBBBYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yyyeessss iiitttt iiiisssss!!!!
> 
> 
> Ain't no one *forcing* you!
> ...



Make it stop pweeeease purty pweeaasseee! I mean, if you can keep "Nic" in check, then you can for sure make the weather listen as well.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Where do i start. Alright , been checking and deleting pms all morning. Had so many the dogon computer locked down To all that participated you know who you are. I could not reply or id be here all day. I do have to say this *stop* BY the way , does any body have Keebs home address? Theres something i have for her that i need to give personally


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Make it stop pweeeease purty pweeaasseee! I mean, if you can keep "Nic" in check, then you can for sure make the weather listen as well.





Uh, nobody on Gods green earth can keep "Nic" in check. Not even The Redhead. She will admit to that.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, nobody on Gods green earth can keep "Nic" in check. Not even The Redhead. She will admit to that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you know that everytime you get a pm it goes to your email also?  Ill be over there forever too. Thanks pals I have learned to watch what you say, ya bunch of Idjitz.


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh, nobody on Gods green earth can keep "Nic" in check. Not even The Redhead. She will admit to that.



Anyone have The Redheads number?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Make it stop pweeeease purty pweeaasseee! I mean, if you can keep "Nic" in check, then you can for sure make the weather listen as well.


Honey, I've been friends with Mother Nature a Looong time & I'll take a show down with HER before I even THink about someone keeping Nicodemus in check!



mudracing101 said:


> Where do i start. Alright , been checking and deleting pms all morning. Had so many the dogon computer locked down To all that participated you know who you are. I could not reply or id be here all day. I do have to say this *stop* BY the way , does any body have Keebs home address? Theres something i have for her that i need to give personally







Nicodemus said:


> Uh, nobody on Gods green earth can keep "Nic" in check. Not even The Redhead. She will admit to that.






mudracing101 said:


> Do you know that everytime you get a pm it goes to your email also?  Ill be over there forever too. Thanks pals I have learned to watch what you say, ya bunch of Idjitz.


Oh yeah, welcome to the campfire!! 
want me to tell you the secret to stopping the email notification???but careful, it may cost you!!



YaraG. said:


> Anyone have The Redheads number?!?!?


I sure do!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Do you know that everytime you get a pm it goes to your email also?  Ill be over there forever too. Thanks pals I have learned to watch what you say, ya bunch of Idjitz.



PM incoming


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> PM incoming


----------



## YaraDV. (Dec 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Honey, I've been friends with Mother Nature a Looong time & I'll take a show down with HER before I even THink about someone keeping Nicodemus in check!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've already gathered thit much. He is a difficult one to lasso  but how much fun it is trying


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I've already gathered thit much. He is a difficult one to lasso  but how much fun it is trying


He IS a wiley 'ol thang, ain't he?!?! 



HEY mudracer, what number ya on?!?!  Uuuhhh, oh yeah, you DO know you can delete them after you read'em, right?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Really , yall aint got anything better to do? AND DONT PM ME THE ANSWER


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



YOU ARE SO GONNA GET IT


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey Mud,

Be thankful,they did it to me while I was out of town camping for 5 days...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Afternoon coffee stop Dribblers! What an excuse to fire up the genny for a bit


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Really , yall aint got anything better to do? AND DONT PM ME THE ANSWER



Ya sure you don't want a PM?



mudracing101 said:


> YOU ARE SO GONNA GET IT



Ya better check with her agent,thats me my name is Tiny


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Really , yall aint got anything better to do? AND DONT PM ME THE ANSWER



Hey Mud... I;'ll PM you the details of MY initial reception here


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Really , yall aint got anything better to do? AND DONT PM ME THE ANSWER


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey mud,
> 
> be thankful,they did it to me while i was out of town camping for 5 days...





capt quirk said:


> hey mud... I;'ll pm you the details of my initial reception here





jsullivan03 said:


>



funny guys, huh


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Really , yall aint got anything better to do? AND DONT PM ME THE ANSWER


Do you remember our last conversation Friday?!?!?! 



mudracing101 said:


> YOU ARE SO GONNA GET IT


_really???  you sure you wanna say that here? _



jsullivan03 said:


>


Oh my!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

I was off all weekend and turned on the computer this morning, and my screen blew up


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Do you remember our last conversation Friday?!?!?!
> 
> 
> _really???  you sure you wanna say that here? _
> ...



I know you was behind all this


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I was off all weekend and turned on the computer this morning, and my screen blew up


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

1 more hour


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


>


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 13, 2010)

Guess its time for a Christmas avatar...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Guess its time for a Christmas avater...



Ya picked a good un


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I was off all weekend and turned on the computer this morning, and my screen blew up


 and who said "I'm leaving, you can't do anything to me!"



mudracing101 said:


> I know you was behind all this


 who ME???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> and who said "I'm leaving, you can't do anything to me!"
> 
> 
> who ME???



You got me and you got me good


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> You got me and you got me good


Ain't nuttin more than most of us have been subjected too, like I said..........  welcome to the Driveler!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2010)

Been off the grid for a few days. What'd I miss???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 13, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Been off the grid for a few days. What'd I miss???



The Falcons Won.... AGAIN!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2010)

what a day.  And I am glad it is over.  

Looking at Wed/Thurs and it looks promising.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 13, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what a day.  And I am glad it is over.
> 
> Looking at Wed/Thurs and it looks promising.



Fer what.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> The Falcons Won.... AGAIN!



This ain't the sports forum ya jackwagon 

Who Dat!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Fer what.



No work on Thursday due to weather.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrr Hey all.. finally got the water back on after a outside pipe busted around lunch... ughhh and it was wrapped to... 

SHHHHHHHHH Gobble don't say that from what i saw the kids would miss school and their final exams and i'd be stuck with em..already gonna have them home for 29 days due to christmas...Man this weather aint gonna be nice and let me enjoy a few days this week...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

A frigid good evenin Dribblers! Ooh! Coffees ready... BRB!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey Capt.. Hope your staying warm....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Capt.. Hope your staying warm....



Cuddling with the coffee pot helps


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Cuddling with the coffee pot helps



I bet it does..lol..Though i think i prefer the fireplace..lol


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> I bet it does..lol..Though i think i prefer the fireplace..lol



You shouldn't be teasing me like that


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You shouldn't be teasing me like that



 Couldn't resist with my fireplace going and the potbelly... had to after spending the afternoon in the cold wind...BRRRRRRRRR.. Need to borrow some Embers???


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2010)

not a good first day of call at the hospital at all. Man, this is shaping up to be a brutal week!
Hope everyone is staying warm cause it is bone chilling out there.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> not a good first day of call at the hospital at all. Man, this is shaping up to be a brutal week!
> Hope everyone is staying warm cause it is bone chilling out there.



Yes it is .. Hope you stay warm and safe out there... Don't work to hard!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Couldn't resist with my fireplace going and the potbelly... had to after spending the afternoon in the cold wind...BRRRRRRRRR.. Need to borrow some Embers???


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


>



OUCH!!!I want off no more Embers.. Dang was trying to help ya build ya a fire...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Cuddling with the coffee pot helps





You see that tipi in Roberts avatar...?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, I could build a fire... but the tin can don't have a fireplace or wood stove. No room. Seriously thinking about moving back into the little cabin. Just need stove pipe... re-chink all the logs... put up a fire proof barrier for the stove...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You see that tipi in Roberts avatar...?



The one behind the Troll Hater?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> The one behind the Troll Hater?





Yep.  And seriously, if you had one set up out there, you could live comfortably through the winter in it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

How is the bottom anchored?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> How is the bottom anchored?





It`s staked down at the bottom, all the way around. That thing has stood through several bad storms, one that had wind gusts up to 70 miles per hour. Think about where they originated.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 13, 2010)

And is it covered with hide or canvas?


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> And is it covered with hide or canvas?



you wouldnt believe how many deer he had to kill to make that thing...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> And is it covered with hide or canvas?




canvas. 




slip said:


> you wouldnt believe how many deer he had to kill to make that thing...




Hey you! Thanks again, Cody!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2010)

Heck i wouldn't mind having a tipi them things are awesome..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 13, 2010)

can I pull up a chair around the fire and join y'all?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> can I pull up a chair around the fire and join y'all?



Sure come on... Just watch saying fire or anything warm... Capt.. is cold over there..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 13, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Sure come on... Just watch saying fire or anything warm... Capt.. is cold over there..



Evenin' to ya 74......
Here ya go Capt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> can I pull up a chair around the fire and join y'all?



Oh sure! NOW you show up. Where were you today when the smelly stuuf was hitting the fan at the big house?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2010)

didn't mean to run everyone off! I'll just go to bed before i cause any more ruckus.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I gotta run a saw in the daylight so I'm a callin it a mornin. Y'all take care


Anybody heard from hankus??...........Hope that saw didn't get the better of him


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody heard from hankus??...........Hope that saw didn't get the better of him


Nope he been all quiet. 
 Hey Mitch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nope he been all quiet.
> Hey Mitch.


Hope everything is OK!!

How's it going Craig!!..........Bet you are enjoying that firewood tonight!!...........Least ways I hope you are.........Rough night to be at work in the elements


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2010)

Locust Grove, Georgia 
 20.8 °F
Windchill: 8 °F 

Anchorage, Alaska
 7.5 °F 
Partly Cloudy 
Windchill: 8 °F


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope everything is OK!!
> 
> How's it going Craig!!..........Bet you are enjoying that firewood tonight!!...........Least ways I hope you are.........Rough night to be at work in the elements


Hey Mitch. Yeah this hard woods is feeling quiet good tonight. I've put a dent in my stockpile. No worries though. I've got plenty more cut jobs lined up to do afore hot weather gets back.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 13, 2010)

slip said:


> Locust Grove, Georgia
> 20.8 °F
> Windchill: 8 °F
> 
> ...


Hey Slip. Stay warm lil' buddy.
 Well gotta run to da Yak sack. Ya'll be good. Nite all.


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip. Stay warm lil' buddy.
> Well gotta run to da Yak sack. Ya'll be good. Nite all.



Nite HT


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 13, 2010)

Fire dying down, the glowing embers are memorizing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 14, 2010)

slip said:


> Locust Grove, Georgia
> 20.8 °F
> Windchill: 8 °F
> Anchorage, Alaska
> ...


21 here, and I don't even want to know what the wind chill is!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch. Yeah this hard woods is feeling quiet good tonight. I've put a dent in my stockpile. No worries though. I've got plenty more cut jobs lined up to do afore hot weather gets back.


Yep Same here!!..........Got four big oaks that blew down in the last windstorm at the inlaws.......Waiting on good weather, and time off to line up!!


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip. Stay warm lil' buddy.
> Well gotta run to da Yak sack. Ya'll be good. Nite all.


Night Craig!!.........Same here!!......Good night folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 14, 2010)

Good night guys, I will close the door!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night guys, I will close the door!



WAIT WAIT................don't close it yet, stickin my head in the door to say hi.....at work on break and just had a second....well, "HI"....

Good night....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good night guys, I will close the door!


Night Tripod!!



alligood729 said:


> WAIT WAIT................don't close it yet, stickin my head in the door to say hi.....at work on break and just had a second....well, "HI"....
> 
> Good night....


Night Alligood!!........Keep warm tonight!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody heard from hankus??...........Hope that saw didn't get the better of him



He may be missing his computer...Since it is in pieces at my house


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He may be missing his computer...Since it is in pieces at my house



Did you expect to have any parts left over?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you expect to have any parts left over?



nope that is one thing I am good with,no left over computer parts....now the microwave is another story


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

dang the site was   S   L   O   W   a while ago.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dang the site was   S   L   O   W   a while ago.



they was doing the backup.....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gooood Moorrnninngg....gonna throw severle logs on the fire cause it's coldddddddddddd...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Gooood Moorrnninngg....gonna throw severle logs on the fire cause it's coldddddddddddd...



morning...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

morning hl74  logs on the fire should help.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks JM..
Gobble  hope so....And f this coffee don't hurry up and make i'm gonna be going to town today and buying a new coffee pot....dangnab it...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Thanks JM..
> Gobble  hope so....And f this coffee don't hurry up and make i'm gonna be going to town today and buying a new coffee pot....dangnab it...



They ain't never fast enough are they....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> They ain't never fast enough are they....



Well my delay button stopped working so now coffee isn't ready when i wake up and it just took 40 mins to brew... yep looks like i need a new one....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

I have one of those little 4 cup that makes fast due to size and then the big one gets fired up.  At times I still pull the pot out half made for the first cup.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well my delay button stopped working so now coffee isn't ready when i wake up and it just took 40 mins to brew... yep looks like i need a new one....



definitely unacceptable.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> definitely unacceptable.



Yeah i know...Just now getting my coffe and i was about to turn into the green thing... man this is goooooooooooood...Nothing like some home made starbucks coffee...even if it took so long... bet it will be ready in the morning...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Yeah i know...Just now getting my coffe and i was about to turn into the green thing... man this is goooooooooooood...Nothing like some home made starbucks coffee...even if it took so long... bet it will be ready in the morning...



Oh I had no doubt.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

You know it's bad when your 11 yr old daughter wear's the same size shoes as you do... She just swiped MY cowboy boots...And informed me she would wear my Ropers tomorrow.. Time to change my taste in shoes.. Little girls grow up so fast...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I gotta get out in this cooooold weather and take my son to the Dr. Looks like the flu. No school this week and he will have to make up finals. 
Poor feller is miserable.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, I just walked in the house at 6:15....3 more 12's this week then two short weeks in a row....gotta love that.

Good night.....or is it day?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Well, I just walked in the house at 6:15....3 more 12's this week then two short weeks in a row....gotta love that.
> 
> Good night.....or is it day?????



Dark outside so call it night.


----------



## OutFishHim (Dec 14, 2010)

Good morning.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

morning OFH


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning.......



not cold are ya. 

A few of those peppermint drinks and you won't feel a thing.  
 Man I hate to get out in this weather.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning.......



Hiya OFH


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 14, 2010)

Good Morning folks.  Just making my weekly fly by to remind ya folks I am still around.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> You know it's bad when your 11 yr old daughter wear's the same size shoes as you do... She just swiped MY cowboy boots...And informed me she would wear my Ropers tomorrow.. Time to change my taste in shoes.. Little girls grow up so fast...



My kid would have to be pretty big to get into my shoes( thankfully I don't have any kids)..When I was 12 I had an uncle who said he could make a pair of shoe's out of each one of my shoe's....He wore a size 6 I was in a 12 then



huntinglady74 said:


> Yeah i know...Just now getting my coffe and i was about to turn into the green thing... man this is goooooooooooood...Nothing like some home made starbucks coffee...even if it took so long... bet it will be ready in the morning...



Steal one of the outdoor timers for the Christmas lights,makes a good temporary timer until you get a new one


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning folks.  Just making my weekly fly by to remind ya folks I am still around.



Hey Kim....Hows things going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning folks!
My koi pond is frozen over and the waterfall is just a trickle right now. I feel sorry for the fish. 
Time for coffee...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning all. Nice and cool this morning. Up and at em , lets knock this day out.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mornin' yall.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> You know it's bad when your 11 yr old daughter wear's the same size shoes as you do... She just swiped MY cowboy boots...And informed me she would wear my Ropers tomorrow.. Time to change my taste in shoes.. Little girls grow up so fast...



Neither one of my girls were in my shoe size long enough to worry about. The oldest now wears an 11 (she started wearing ladies shoes when she was in 2nd grade) and the youngest a 9.

Got a fire in the fireplace, a cup of coffee, and about to start work. I love working at home so I don't have to get out in this cold weather.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oak still feels good. Roasting in here! Got to step outside a while.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My kid would have to be pretty big to get into my shoes( thankfully I don't have any kids)..When I was 12 I had an uncle who said he could make a pair of shoe's out of each one of my shoe's....He wore a size 6 I was in a 12 then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Neither one of my girls were in my shoe size long enough to worry about. The oldest now wears an 11 (she started wearing ladies shoes when she was in 2nd grade) and the youngest a 9.
> 
> Got a fire in the fireplace, a cup of coffee, and about to start work. I love working at home so I don't have to get out in this cold weather.



LOL.. Well my child is 11 and figured out my shoes fit great when school started and we bought all her school shoes and they were my size..she was like mom ya know what this means... i can wear your shoes without breaking em now..


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning Folks


I can't think of a better way to start a vaction than being here at work.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> I can't think of a better way to start a vaction than being here at work.



Mornin Douge,

I'll trade with ya....I'm about to take a sick boy to the doc. Think it's the flu.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> I can't think of a better way to start a vaction than being here at work.



thats one of them oxymoron statements aint it?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

_Where's Moppett???  MOPPETT!!!!!!!! Come out, come out, where ever you are!!!!_



_*Oh, excuse me for being rude this morning..................

MORNIN DRIVELERS!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> 
> I can't think of a better way to start a vaction than being here at work.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good Morning.. Keebs looks like you need moppett..lol...

I gotta go to the post office soon and mail a secret santa...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'm one of them morons aint i?


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Douge,
> 
> I'll trade with ya....I'm about to take a sick boy to the doc. Think it's the flu.


no thanks, hate to here that. Hope all is well.



BBQBOSS said:


> thats one of them oxymoron statements aint it?


I am.



threeleggedpigmy said:


>


I am.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> Good Morning.. Keebs looks like you need moppett..lol...
> 
> I gotta go to the post office soon and mail a secret santa...



Yeah, that sweet boy sent me a present. 
I got my stuff ready to get ready today to send!! 
Bundle up!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _Where's Moppett???  MOPPETT!!!!!!!! Come out, come out, where ever you are!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOrning Happy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 14, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



I almost laughed.... but not quite.   

Hey i think Auburn just scored again on the cocks! 



dougefresh said:


> no thanks, hate to here that. Hope all is well.
> 
> I am.
> 
> I am.



dont worry, im sure the country clover is out shopping and sliding that credit card so fast its about to melt.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I almost laughed.... but not quite.
> 
> Hey i think Auburn just scored again on the cocks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> MOrning Happy


 Hi!


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I almost laughed.... but not quite.
> 
> Hey i think Auburn just scored again on the cocks!
> 
> ...


thats why I'm working on my vacation


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> thats why I'm working on my vacation


 How's it still your vacation if'n you're working?!?!


----------



## dougefresh (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How's it still your vacation if'n you're working?!?!



Well ya see when there is a colapes in the flux capacitor and the canuder valve is stuck open. Thing seem to fall toward the dark side of the moon. Once the star bike is filled back up with gerbillium all will be good to go.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > My kid would have to be pretty big to get into my shoes( thankfully I don't have any kids)..When I was 12 I had an uncle who said he could make a pair of shoe's out of each one of my shoe's....He wore a size 6 I was in a 12 then
> ...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> huntinglady74 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to buy shoes when I find my size cause if I wait they won't have them
> ...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, that sweet boy sent me a present.
> I got my stuff ready to get ready today to send!!
> Bundle up!!!



Already bundled and waiting on hubby to warm the car...Hubby still saying i'm mean for my gift's... But hey atleast i aint sending pee wicks... I could have sent a jumbo variety size box!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 14, 2010)

Morning Keebs wherever you are.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well ya see when there is a colapes in the flux capacitor and the canuder valve is stuck open. Thing seem to fall toward the dark side of the moon. Once the star bike is filled back up with gerbillium all will be good to go.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > Dang man.... You might need to come here to Soloman's they carry all big size's year round....That's where my cousin shop's can you imagine a size 10x shirt...he's almost 7 feet tall , when he's around he uses my head as a arm prop.
> ...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> huntinglady74 said:
> 
> 
> > I may have to...I have a hard time around here w/ 3XLT shirts and size 15w shoes.....Then I gotta guy stuff for my 2 brothers
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> jmfauver said:
> 
> 
> > OUCH!!! I hear my wallet crying ...lol
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well ya see when there is a colapes in the flux capacitor and the canuder valve is stuck open. Thing seem to fall toward the dark side of the moon. Once the star bike is filled back up with gerbillium all will be good to go.


Well heck when ya put it that way, I guess you are!!



huntinglady74 said:


> Already bundled and waiting on hubby to warm the car...Hubby still saying i'm mean for my gift's... But hey atleast i aint sending pee wicks... I could have sent a jumbo variety size box!!!


 



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Keebs wherever you are.


Hiya HT, I'm here, wait, I was a minute ago, lemme go check to be sure..................



huntinglady74 said:


>


 disregard that transmission................


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> huntinglady74 said:
> 
> 
> > I find a lot of stuff on Ebay..I just got 4 work shirts for $46 total,so I get stuff when I can
> ...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

keebs said:


> well heck when ya put it that way, i guess you are!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehehehehehehe


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 14, 2010)

OK off to the post office and the a little shopping... see if i can spend all hubby's money!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> huntinglady74 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to buy shoes when I find my size cause if I wait they won't have them
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Doug, CVS called me by mistake............ your order is in!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, ya'll, I need to tell ya'll something............ I just lost a friend of mine from high school unexpectedly - - I have known this guy since he was in the 5th grade & I was in the 8th, we have remained in & out of each others lives ever since.  I even worked my internship with his Daddy's Mill during college & even went to work in the office after I moved back home, he was an "extra uncle" to my daughter........... words can not express the sadness I have for not only losing him but for what his family is going through right now, please if you don't mind, say a prayer for him & his family.  
Thank you
Duree


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll, I need to tell ya'll something............ I just lost a friend of mine from high school unexpectedly - - I have known this guy since he was in the 5th grade & I was in the 8th, we have remained in & out of each others lives ever since.  I even worked my internship with his Daddy's Mill during college & even went to work in the office after I moved back home, he was an "extra uncle" to my daughter........... words can not express the sadness I have for not only losing him but for what his family is going through right now, please if you don't mind, say a prayer for him & his family.
> Thank you
> Duree



Keebs  for you and yours..


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2010)

In our prayers, Keebs. My regrets on your loss.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Keebs  for you and yours..





Nicodemus said:


> In our prayers, Keebs. My regrets on your loss.



Thank ya'll.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll, I need to tell ya'll something............ I just lost a friend of mine from high school unexpectedly - - I have known this guy since he was in the 5th grade & I was in the 8th, we have remained in & out of each others lives ever since.  I even worked my internship with his Daddy's Mill during college & even went to work in the office after I moved back home, he was an "extra uncle" to my daughter........... words can not express the sadness I have for not only losing him but for what his family is going through right now, please if you don't mind, say a prayer for him & his family.
> Thank you
> Duree



 There is no easy time to lose someone, but the holidays are especially tough.


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll, I need to tell ya'll something............ I just lost a friend of mine from high school unexpectedly - - I have known this guy since he was in the 5th grade & I was in the 8th, we have remained in & out of each others lives ever since.  I even worked my internship with his Daddy's Mill during college & even went to work in the office after I moved back home, he was an "extra uncle" to my daughter........... words can not express the sadness I have for not only losing him but for what his family is going through right now, please if you don't mind, say a prayer for him & his family.
> Thank you
> Duree



very sorry to hear this, Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> There is no easy time to lose someone, but the holidays are especially tough.





slip said:


> very sorry to hear this, Keebs.



Thanks.

Hey slip, I gots me a surprise package in the mail yesterday, thanks sweetie!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll, I need to tell ya'll something............ I just lost a friend of mine from high school unexpectedly - - I have known this guy since he was in the 5th grade & I was in the 8th, we have remained in & out of each others lives ever since.  I even worked my internship with his Daddy's Mill during college & even went to work in the office after I moved back home, he was an "extra uncle" to my daughter........... words can not express the sadness I have for not only losing him but for what his family is going through right now, please if you don't mind, say a prayer for him & his family.
> Thank you
> Duree


 Sent.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

Chilly morning Dribblers! You know its cold, when you need to thaw water to make coffee!

Hey Keebs, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Sent.





Capt Quirk said:


> Chilly morning Dribblers! You know its cold, when you need to thaw water to make coffee!
> 
> Hey Keebs, sorry to hear about your loss.



Thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll, I need to tell ya'll something............ I just lost a friend of mine from high school unexpectedly - - I have known this guy since he was in the 5th grade & I was in the 8th, we have remained in & out of each others lives ever since.  I even worked my internship with his Daddy's Mill during college & even went to work in the office after I moved back home, he was an "extra uncle" to my daughter........... words can not express the sadness I have for not only losing him but for what his family is going through right now, please if you don't mind, say a prayer for him & his family.
> Thank you
> Duree






Sorry to hear about your friend D, prayers sent from me and Dawn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2010)

Where'd erybody go??


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

Went to thaw some coffee... how you doing Quack?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, ya'll, I need to tell ya'll something............ I just lost a friend of mine from high school unexpectedly - - I have known this guy since he was in the 5th grade & I was in the 8th, we have remained in & out of each others lives ever since.  I even worked my internship with his Daddy's Mill during college & even went to work in the office after I moved back home, he was an "extra uncle" to my daughter........... words can not express the sadness I have for not only losing him but for what his family is going through right now, please if you don't mind, say a prayer for him & his family.
> Thank you
> Duree




you got it Keebers!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go??



Wassup my main man Quack?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Went to thaw some coffee... how you doing Quack?



Warm and toasty . . .


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go??



what up duck slayer


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Warm and toasty . . .



Lucky you! I'ma gonna open the fridge to warm things up in here


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 14, 2010)

Work time is soon. Ya'll be civil.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wassup my main man Quack?!?!




BossBaby !!!  





slip said:


> what up duck slayer





Just call me DuckLess lil bro . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend D, prayers sent from me and Dawn.





BBQBOSS said:


> you got it Keebers!


Thanks ya'll............ I swear, if I had a "productive" kind of work environment, I'd be in big trouble!



Hooked On Quack said:


> BossBaby !!!
> 
> well dang, hate that Quackster!
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just call me DuckLess lil bro . . .



Had to reread that one a few times.


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello good neighbors!!!

I don't know how to copy more than one posting so I'll just do it like this....

I have to order shoes online most of the time. Hard to find a 14. And there should be a Medium Size store... cause it's SO difficult to find my size. Regular stores don't have it, and big and tall stores skip it.

Keebs, I'm sorry for the loss of your friend. I know during these times it's hard to realize, but God tells us that everything has its reasons. 

Now... someone pass me that there frozen coffee! It's my Saturday and I've got absolutely NOTHIN' going on. Man o man, that's a good feeling!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2010)

Anybody seen Benji??  I, er uh, my "friend" needs some weed.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 14, 2010)

Have I ever said how much I hate the IRS? The IRS spells "theirs".


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Have I ever said how much I hate the IRS? The IRS spells "theirs".



ahhhhh, the good ol KGB... i mean IRS...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks ya'll............ I swear, if I had a "productive" kind of work environment, I'd be in big trouble!



prayers sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2010)

Off to town. . .


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 14, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> pm sent





OK!  I'll send you a few back!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> OK!  I'll send you a few back!



nnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 14, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> nnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

I am here..I am just working on a laptop for someone


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> sure!! send them on!!  I LOVE getting pm's!!!
> 
> alrighty then!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mudracing101 said:
> 
> 
> > sure!! send them on!!  I LOVE getting pm's!!!
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mudracing101 said:
> 
> 
> > sure!! send them on!!  I LOVE getting pm's!!!
> ...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 14, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> sure!! send them on!!  I LOVE getting pm's!!!



Sure thing!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2010)

WELL almost 5 , been a cold day but its time to shut her down and head home. But before i go , is there anyway to turn your message box off??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> WELL almost 5 , been a cold day but its time to shut her down and head home. But before i go , is there anyway to turn your message box off??


mehbe..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2010)

Never mind forget i asked, Slip told me.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Never mind forget i asked, Slip told me.


Where's that boy at?  I'ma gonna skin him for that!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2010)

bye bye


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> bye bye



Buh-Bye!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 14, 2010)

all right time for me to get into this laptop and get it done....hopefully it finishes soon,already been loading for an hour and it is only at 44%...have a good night


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 14, 2010)

Holee Molee it's hot in here!!!

(please see my thread in the 'On Topic" forum.

Hot enuff fer a cold one!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Holee Molee it's hot in here!!!
> 
> (please see my thread in the 'On Topic" forum.
> 
> Hot enuff fer a cold one!!!!



wow man im glad your dog is okay and your house didnt burn down


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am here..I am just working on a laptop for someone


Hey Michael, you wouldn't happen to know of any old old dead IBM laptops, wouldya?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

And... after two frigid days... the Propane Gods have smiled on me. I can feel my feet again!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Holee Molee it's hot in here!!!
> 
> (please see my thread in the 'On Topic" forum.
> 
> Hot enuff fer a cold one!!!!


Not allowed in there, I get into too much trouble...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 14, 2010)

slip said:


> wow man im glad your dog is okay and your house didnt burn down



He's old Slip. And it was hot for the old boy! We got the windows open right now!



Capt Quirk said:


> Not allowed in there, I get into too much trouble...



Not allowed where? Bring yo happy tail in here!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody seen Benji??  I, er uh, my "friend" needs some weed.



Not as bad as I do!

Where you been Quackerator?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well alrighty then....Nobody wants to talk? I'll just take my ball and go home!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well alrighty then....Nobody wants to talk? I'll just take my ball and go home!!!



just turning on the puter after a long day.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 14, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just turning on the puter after a long day.



Heck...Just turning mine off after a long day!

But here.... 

Fried ham....eggs over easy.....cheese grits!!!!!

That's supper plans for the night!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well alrighty then....Nobody wants to talk? I'll just take my ball and go home!!!



Well... GOODNITE ya'll!

Imma gonna pm Ms. Snow...the originator of these here threads.....and tell on ya'll for being such slackers!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well... GOODNITE ya'll!
> 
> Imma gonna pm Ms. Snow...the originator of these here threads.....and tell on ya'll for being such slackers!!!!



well I have toured through the pf and sports.   Not going to type anything over there tonight.  wouldn't be prudent.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bubbette bought some stoopid furniture for Allison's room, Chuck!
I've been putting a bed and a dresser/mirror combo together.
Tell Snowy i said "Hi"!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Not allowed where? Bring yo happy tail in here!


The forum is titled "On Topic"... they get testy when you get off topic, and I have the attention span of a hamster on cr


chuckb7718 said:


> Well alrighty then....Nobody wants to talk? I'll just take my ball and go home!!!


Sorry, it wasn't intentional... I have to ration my generator time


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette bought some stoopid furniture for Allison's room, Chuck!
> I've been putting a bed and a dresser/mirror combo together.
> Tell Snowy i said "Hi"!



Did it wind up looking like a fishing boat?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Did it wind up looking like a fishing boat?



No, but i did have parts left over. I guess those were extra's.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> HANKUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!....You an me gonna have to have a few words about your shipping habits
> 
> My UPS guy asked if the To person lived here



So the peanuts were cool but the name wasn't  



Jeff C. said:


> Keebs....holler at Hankus fer me



She didn't



chuckb7718 said:


> I see you Stankus!



I was hidin 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody heard from hankus??...........Hope that saw didn't get the better of him



Nope they ain't 



jmfauver said:


> He may be missing his computer...Since it is in pieces at my house



I been phone postin so long I won't know how to act with an idjit box again.



Keebs said:


> How's it still your vacation if'n you're working?!?!



I ask that very question every time I take vacation 



jmfauver said:


> I am here..I am just working on a laptop for someone



Is it me 



chuckb7718 said:


> Holee Molee it's hot in here!!!
> 
> (please see my thread in the 'On Topic" forum.
> 
> Hot enuff fer a cold one!!!!



I been holdin and foldin cold ones all along


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

What up Hankus?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2010)

Sup Quirk. I really gotta see where ya stay. Been runnin by there at least once a week lately.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2010)

Rekon I'll take my beer and go play someres else


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Rekon I'll take my beer and go play someres else




What's wrong Hankus?  

Nobody play wif you tonight. 



Well I just spent two hours at a middle school band concert and then went truck shopping in a 22 degree wind chill. I'm trying to warm up enough to actually brave the cold sheets waiting on me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What's wrong Hankus?
> 
> Nobody play wif you tonight.
> 
> ...



Bugsy!! 
I am NOT taking shots for my allergies! 
Poor fishbait. Your gonna stick those cold feet right into his back aren't you?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I was hidin


What you hidin from??



Hankus said:


> Rekon I'll take my beer and go play someres else


Dangit man!!



turtlebug said:


> What's wrong Hankus?
> 
> Nobody play wif you tonight.
> 
> ...


You must want a new truck pretty bad!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!
> I am NOT taking shots for my allergies!
> Poor fishbait. Your gonna stick those cold feet right into his back aren't you?



If I'm gonna do it (eventually), you can do it.  
You got all these wimminz that wuvs you and depend on you and want you to be healthy. Plus fishbait and Quack.  


No, his hiney.  




RUTTNBUCK said:


> You must want a new truck pretty bad!!



Yes I do. 

BUT, I'm not finding the "right" truck right now. Thought I had it in a banana yeller Nissan Frontier, but although it's beyond pleasing to the eye, for the $$$ they're asking, it needed to be a 4x4 and have better tires and less miles. So now we're back to a white Chevy. 

Just hoping it'll still be there by the time the bank releases the money.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

Let me know what day, and I'll set up some flares


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2010)

I gotta get up early so i'm calling it a night. A few short cases to do in the morning and then me and mini-me have eye appointments in the afternoon. I hate having my eyes dilated!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!
> I am NOT taking shots for my allergies!
> Poor fishbait. Your gonna stick those cold feet right into his back aren't you?






turtlebug said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> BUT, I'm not finding the "right" truck right now. Thought I had it in a banana yeller Nissan Frontier, but although it's beyond pleasing to the eye, for the $$$ they're asking, it needed to be a 4x4 and have better tires and less miles. So now we're back to a white Chevy.
> 
> Just hoping it'll still be there by the time the bank releases the money.


Ain't Ya'll already got a white Chevy??

I'm just wishin for a new set of tires for Christmas!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 14, 2010)

Night Bama, have a goodun


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta get up early so i'm calling it a night. A few short cases to do in the morning and then me and mini-me have eye appointments in the afternoon. I hate having my eyes dilated!





Right behind ya. 

Got a text that we've got 36 bus drivers coming in for BA and DOT Screens in the morning.  

I hate the eye doctor too but I've gotta get to mine ASAP before Fishbait drags me into his office kicking and screaming. For some reason, my arms just aren't long enough for reading anymore.      



Night


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ain't Ya'll already got a white Chevy??
> 
> I'm just wishin for a new set of tires for Christmas!!





Yep, fishbait's Suburban. 

This is gonna be the Bugsymobile.  

Ever seen a pink CJ7?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta get up early so i'm calling it a night. A few short cases to do in the morning and then me and mini-me have eye appointments in the afternoon. I hate having my eyes dilated!


Night Bama!!



turtlebug said:


> Yep, fishbait's Suburban.
> 
> This is gonna be the Bugsymobile.
> 
> Ever seen a pink CJ7?


Can't say I ever have!!.........Good night!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Bama!!
> 
> Can't say I ever have!!.........Good night!!



Nice sig line RUTTb


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 14, 2010)

howdy folks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nice sig line RUTTb


Yep!!.......You owe me a screen cleaning for that one!!



deerehauler said:


> howdy folks!


Whasup DJ!!..........With all this cold weather........Day shift looks like a good thing!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!.......You owe me a screen cleaning for that one!!
> 
> Whasup DJ!!..........With all this cold weather........Day shift looks like a good thing!!



It will be a little warmer when the sun is out!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!.......You owe me a screen cleaning for that one!!
> 
> Whasup DJ!!..........With all this cold weather........Day shift looks like a good thing!!



Twerent my fault. Honest  Well not completely


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Twerent my fault. Honest  Well not completely



WHat up hankus!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2010)

Must be you. I been strung out workin at the house and restin at work.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Must be you. I been strung out workin at the house and restin at work.



thats the best place to rest


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> thats the best place to rest



If I didn't I wouldn't be no good to nobody. They expect me to work all the time when I'm there too. The gall of employers


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> If I didn't I wouldn't be no good to nobody. They expect me to work all the time when I'm there too. The gall of employers



Yep dont they know its our time to relax when we are away from home!  

Oh and Happy birthday!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> It will be a little warmer when the sun is out!


Yep that does make a difference!!



Hankus said:


> Twerent my fault. Honest  Well not completely


I'll give you a half a pass on that one.........Ole Trapdaddy had a hand in that one too!!

I am heading to the dismal misty land of the dream realm!!!........Good night folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep dont they know its our time to relax when we are away from home!
> 
> Oh and Happy birthday!



If it weren't for bills and expenses I wouldn't even have a job except to loaf around away from the house 

Thanks dude  I'm drinkin the last of my first birfday beer now


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep that does make a difference!!
> 
> I'll give you a half a pass on that one.........Ole Trapdaddy had a hand in that one too!!
> 
> I am heading to the dismal misty land of the dream realm!!!........Good night folks!!




Night Mitch!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2010)

Nite RUTT


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> If it weren't for bills and expenses I wouldn't even have a job except to loaf around away from the house
> 
> Thanks dude  I'm drinkin the last of my first birfday beer now



I love drinkin birfday beers!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I love drinkin birfday beers!



Mee too    

I off to bed now. Don't know what I'm doin today so I oughta go to sleep. Y'all taker easy, and DH.....drivel tween the lines


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mee too
> 
> I off to bed now. Don't know what I'm doin today so I oughta go to sleep. Y'all taker easy, and DH.....drivel tween the lines



Alright Night Hankus enjoy your birthday !


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey DJ. You aint froze yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2010)

humpday has arrived.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> humpday has arrived.



Thankfully....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> So the peanuts were cool but the name wasn't
> 
> I been phone postin so long I won't know how to act with an idjit box again.
> 
> Is it me



He was looking at the name,so I had to explain it....That box sure does get hot!....Yours is the only laptop I got right now ( though I do have 2 desktops).....Hopefully the memory gets here today,I got it loaded last night and it's running good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2010)

Your memory or the computers?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Your memory or the computers?



Hankus's computer and his memory,I am just the repair guy.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hankus's computer and his memory,I am just the repair guy.....



Well you said you got it loaded


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well you said you got it loaded



Better the laptop then me


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2010)

whooo hoooooo


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> whooo hoooooo



what in the world are you doing awake?!?!?!  oh i forgot, you are off work! 

Good luck in the woods this morning!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> humpday has arrived.



I like humpday.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2010)

Mornin all you leghumpers & knuckledraggers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2010)

It would be a good day to be in a tree.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2010)

looks like Lucas is getting the flu.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin all you leghumpers & knuckledraggers.



I keep telling  ya to stop looking at my family album



BBQBOSS said:


> looks like Lucas is getting the flu.



That ain't good,especially at the holidays


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> looks like Lucas is getting the flu.



I sure hope not, Matt. There are a lot of bugs going around right now, though. 
 Morning to everyone! Bout to hit the shower and head to work.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure hope not, Matt. There are a lot of bugs going around right now, though.
> Morning to everyone! Bout to hit the shower and head to work.



BAMA!!!!!!!!!!!! Morning to ya


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure hope not, Matt. There are a lot of bugs going around right now, though.
> Morning to everyone! Bout to hit the shower and head to work.



103 fever, cold sweats, shakes, vomit on the floor.  yeah, good times. 

Im calling grandma to come deal with this.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> 103 fever, cold sweats, shakes, vomit on the floor.  yeah, good times.
> 
> Im calling grandma to come deal with this.



can she swing down this way and help me too, Lil Red is still not feeling well either......he isn't vomikin though.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> can she swing down this way and help me too, Lil Red is still not feeling well either......he isn't vomikin though.....



We're gonna see if she can come up today. she was coming up tomorrow anyway cause me and wife were supposed to be going to Nashville on Friday.   

Come friday morning its gonna look like that commercial where the parents jump in the cab and leave the kids with the grandparents .  "Dont leave the babies!!"


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mornin all......well, it's off to bed again.....two down, two to go.....c'mon thursday night....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> We're gonna see if she can come up today. she was coming up tomorrow anyway cause me and wife were supposed to be going to Nashville on Friday.
> 
> Come friday morning its gonna look like that commercial where the parents jump in the cab and leave the kids with the grandparents .  "Dont leave the babies!!"



I hear ya Brother.....jump in and don't look back, give mama a can of Lysol and wish her luck!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 15, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Mornin all......well, it's off to bed again.....two down, two to go.....c'mon thursday night....



good mornin......good night, I'll drink a cup of coffee for you...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 15, 2010)

spook two going in.    I got a full army can of ammo, I am ready for them this morning.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> spook two going in.    I got a full army can of ammo, I am ready for them this morning.



Shoot me another doe in half. Need more meat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Morning all, its HUMP DAY


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

I was kicking ashes around the campfire, and then i saw it , just a couple feet away, DONT TELL MY HEART, MY ACHY BREAKY HEART.....................


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> spook two going in.    I got a full army can of ammo, I am ready for them this morning.



Are you saying that you scared two deer off while walking in? OR, that "spook two" is your army call sign and you are going into stalker mode? You forgot to say "over" .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you saying that you scared two deer off while walking in? OR, that "spook two" is your army call sign and you are going into stalker mode? You forgot to say "over" .



 roger Roger


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> spook two going in.    I got a full army can of ammo, I am ready for them this morning.


 Git'em Tripod!!!!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> I was kicking ashes around the campfire, and then i saw it , just a couple feet away, DONT TELL MY HEART, MY ACHY BREAKY HEART.....................



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TViQT0B8seA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TViQT0B8seA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



rhbama3 said:


> Are you saying that you scared two deer off while walking in? OR, that "spook two" is your army call sign and you are going into stalker mode? You forgot to say "over" .


 Hey now, I unnerstood e'ry werd he saided!!
Mernin' Drivelers!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 15, 2010)

Mornin Dribblers! Beautiful morning to wake up... heat is working again! 

And speaking of the Cyruses, what is this I hear about lil Miley rockin the bong???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mornin Dribblers! Beautiful morning to wake up... heat is working again!
> 
> And speaking of the Cyruses, what is this I hear about lil Miley rockin the bong???



Hadnt heard that one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Git'em Tripod!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning, i just thought i had it stuck in my head and now its all i hear. well at least its better than dem badgers.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i just thought i had it stuck in my head and now its all i hear. well at least its better than dem badgers.



it's a world of laughter, a world or tears
its a world of hopes, its a world of fear
theres so much that we share
that its time we're aware
its a small world after all


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Gettin close to lunch. Sun was out at 11 started feeling good and then the clouds came, cold again


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey all... Any seen what they calling for now for today and this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to lunch. Sun was out at 11 started feeling good and then the clouds came, cold again


Yep, we're gonna have a tropical depression come thru then another Artic blast hit us again!



huntinglady74 said:


> Hey all... Any seen what they calling for now for today and this weekend?


Down here, warmer chance of rain, then cold again after the weekend, where you're located, not sure, keep a check on the weather thread, DDD & Miguel and BigOx too, do a good job of letting us know what's coming!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, we're gonna have a tropical depression come thru then another Artic blast hit us again!
> 
> 
> Down here, warmer chance of rain, then cold again after the weekend, where you're located, not sure, keep a check on the weather thread, DDD & Miguel and BigOx too, do a good job of letting us know what's coming!



I'm in Lagrange.. west middle GA.. Below Newnan above Columbus in the middle of nowhere land...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

huntinglady74 said:


> I'm in Lagrange.. west middle GA.. Below Newnan above Columbus in the middle of nowhere land...


Sorry, I meant I wasn't sure what your weather was calling for, I saw where you are located in LaGrange, there's a LaGrangerDave on here also and I have a friend from HS that lives up your way, nice little ride from my neck of the woods!!
Keep an eye out here:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=272699

and here:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580691


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to lunch. Sun was out at 11 started feeling good and then the clouds came, cold again



It's sunny and pleasant here


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It's sunny and pleasant here



 Itll be warm tomorrow, i will just sit here and wait.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs ..lol.. i know what ya ment i was being a smarty pants.. lol


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It's sunny and pleasant here


give it time!



mudracing101 said:


> Itll be warm tomorrow, i will just sit here and wait.


How warm??



huntinglady74 said:


> Keebs ..lol.. i know what ya ment i was being a smarty pants.. lol


 Say it ain't soooooo!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> give it time!


Oh, I'm sure


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

keebs said:


> give it time!
> 
> how warm??
> 
> ...



warmer


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2010)

Beer  








After work


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Its sslloooooowwwwww in here,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Its sslloooooowwwwww in here,



 I thought this thing would near 'bout be closed by now!


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought this thing would near 'bout be closed by now!



i remember when one would only last about a day...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

slip said:


> i remember when one would only last about a day...


 yeah, I've seen a few of them too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I've seen a few of them too!



Do what? Sorry,  i fell to sleep.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Do what? Sorry,  i fell to sleep.


oh heck yeah, them were the DAYS!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oh heck yeah, them were the DAYS!



Days? days till when


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Days? days till when


It goes thru spells, folks come & go............ some days it's rockin', other's it ain't.................. soooo you need something to do to pass the time???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It goes thru spells, folks come & go............ some days it's rockin', other's it ain't.................. soooo you need something to do to pass the time???



I see where ya going with this


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I see where ya going with this


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> I see where ya going with this





jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



It wasnt funny


----------



## MoonPie (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It goes thru spells, folks come & go............



And some's just get real busy, specially during H season. How's y'all been doin?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> It wasnt funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



NOT AGAIN


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 15, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Better test it out good...I never heard from the one I sent him the other day...probably need to make sure he receives them alright


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> And some's just get real busy, specially during H season. How's y'all been doin?


 Hey Lunar Pie!! How you been?



mudracing101 said:


> NOT AGAIN






bigox911 said:


> Better test it out good...I never heard from the one I sent him the other day...probably need to make sure he receives them alright


 I *NEVER* got an answer from none of mine neither!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just so all of you know, i got all of the pm's. All 986000 of them. I would of replied to em but i would still be there. Thanks to all the welcomes. Yall know who, is going to get a special thankin before its over with. Just aint come up with what it will be yet. Yes it was funny, and if and when i can get every body back i will, oh i will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Just so all of you know, i got all of the pm's. All 986000 of them. I would of replied to em but i would still be there. Thanks to all the welcomes. Yall know who, is going to get a special thankin before its over with. Just aint come up with what it will be yet. Yes it was funny, and if and when i can get every body back i will, oh i will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Just so all of you know, i got all of the pm's. All 986000 of them. I would of replied to em but i would still be there. Thanks to all the welcomes. Yall know who, is going to get a special thankin before its over with. Just aint come up with what it will be yet. Yes it was funny, and if and when i can get every body back i will, oh i will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Just so all of you know, i got all of the pm's. All 986000 of them. I would of replied to em but i would still be there. Thanks to all the welcomes. Yall know who, is going to get a special thankin before its over with. Just aint come up with what it will be yet. Yes it was funny, and if and when i can get every body back i will, oh i will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Laugh it up penquin


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Laugh it up penquin



What is a penquin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> What is a penquin?



Same as a penguin, but with a q, very rare bird, likes to start a lotta crap


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> And some's just get real busy, specially during H season. How's y'all been doin?



I was just asking about you this morning


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Laugh it up penquin


  Lemme ask ya sumthin............. you ever watched the movie "Fried Green Tomatoes"??



jsullivan03 said:


> What is a penquin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Lemme ask ya sumthin............. you ever watched the movie "Fried Green Tomatoes"??



actually i havnt


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> actually i havnt


tsk, tsk, tsk,   you too will learn young grasshoppa!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> tsk, tsk, tsk,   you too will learn young grasshoppa!



sounds like a chic flic so i skipped it,


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ho Ho Ho    My weekly check in!   Howdy peeps and fellow Drivelers.     What'd I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Ho Ho Ho    My weekly check in!   Howdy peeps and fellow Drivelers.     What'd I miss?



Howdy, fixin to check out.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> sounds like a chic flic so i skipped it,


Even guys can learn something from chic flik's, but it weren't a "total" chick flik!



boneboy96 said:


> Ho Ho Ho    My weekly check in!   Howdy peeps and fellow Drivelers.     What'd I miss?


MMMMEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Almost 5, wonder whos thinking what im thinking


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost 5, wonder whos thinking what im thinking


99% of the Drivel Crew...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Im out yall be good.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Im out yall be good.


 takes him 15 minutes to log out, clock out & git gone.......... 
Let's go folks, time to hit the pm's!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> takes him 15 minutes to log out, clock out & git gone..........
> Let's go folks, time to hit the pm's!!



PM sent . . .


I got da Arkansas CRUD, boss man let me off 5 hrs early to attend the company Christmas party, I don't wannago.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Ho Ho Ho    My weekly check in!   Howdy peeps and fellow Drivelers.     What'd I miss?





Keebs said:


> Even guys can learn something from chic flik's, but it weren't a "total" chick flik!
> 
> 
> MMMMEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!



Ur darn tootin!      How's ya doing D?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2010)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost 5, wonder whos thinking what im thinking





Keebs said:


> 99% of the Drivel Crew...................



Got that right!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> takes him 15 minutes to log out, clock out & git gone..........
> Let's go folks, time to hit the pm's!!


 Done.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> takes him 15 minutes to log out, clock out & git gone..........
> Let's go folks, time to hit the pm's!!



Sent


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2010)

whewpwm!
ijihd msdl;w  qw,kka/ mkkepqkls


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whewpwm!
> ijihd msdl;w  qw,kka/ mkkepqkls



Not another chocolate martini on the keyboard!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Not another chocolate martini on the keyboard!



eyes dilateted frum eyes ekansimination. can't fokus 2 well


----------



## slip (Dec 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> eyes dilateted frum eyes ekansimination. can't fokus 2 well


i hate it when they do that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2010)

slip said:


> i hate it when they do that.



Didn't care too much for the Q-beam straight to the brain either. 
Saw sparklies for a while afterwards....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 15, 2010)

Man i'm stuffed dinner was goooood.. I fixed chicken and dressing green beans and cannied carrots.....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2010)

Beer....



Its the perfect appetizer


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 15, 2010)

EWWWW i'll stick with wine or vodka...


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 15, 2010)

Just got in from Alpharetta, where the news said over 40 accidents were there tonight.  Traffic & slick spots all over, took me 90 min to make a 20 min drive.  

Be careful out there 2nite, and I pray ya'll get home safe!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

howdy folks!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Dec 15, 2010)

Good God it is a mess all over Atlanta! One of these days the Ga DOT will start listening to DDD instead of the local weathermen!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

Sure glad stuff is not on the south side yet hope it stays up that way I sure would like to go home in am when I get off work!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2010)

Sounds like its pretty much junk thata way.  sent for safety of those caught and I hope y'all don't get smart and move south


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Evening, peeps!
Eyes are about back to normal after my exam today. That sucked! What i really hate is that my prescription hadn't changed but they said they can't make new glasses off your existing pair anymore.
This thread is winding down, so somebody come up with some Chritmasy title for the new one.
Jingle Bell Drivel?
Little Drummer Boy Drivel?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, peeps!
> Eyes are about back to normal after my exam today. That sucked! What i really hate is that my prescription hadn't changed but they said they can't make new glasses off your existing pair anymore.
> This thread is winding down, so somebody come up with some Chritmasy title for the new one.
> Jingle Bell Drivel?
> Little Drummer Boy Drivel?



Rhbama3's dialated eyeball eggnog driveler?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Rhbama3's dialated eyeball eggnog driveler?



ewww.....no. 
Thwackbabe's Booty shot chat thread?  maybe save that one for later....


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ewww.....no.
> Thwackbabe's Booty shot chat thread?  maybe save that one for later....





I wish I could find a deer to shoot in the booty.    

Ain't from lack of trying though. 


Hopefully I'll get my truck this week so I can get back to my dadblamed hunting spot.  I don't think the Suburban or EvilRubberDucky's Trooper will make it through there, let alone my Honda since it rained. 


Fishbait is passed out in his recliner. Time for me to hit the hay too. 

G'night everyone.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Ur darn tootin!      How's ya doing D?


Got me some boneboy withdrawals goin on!!



boneboy96 said:


> Got that right!






jsullivan03 said:


> Done.






huntinglady74 said:


> Sent


Oh you're gooooood!!



rhbama3 said:


> whewpwm!
> ijihd msdl;w  qw,kka/ mkkepqkls


 youohlkhdsio??upujhhdsdijf!!!!!



slip said:


> i hate it when they do that.


Hey, got a card today!!!  You weren't KIDDING were you????
Thanks though!!



StriperAddict said:


> Just got in from Alpharetta, where the news said over 40 accidents were there tonight.  Traffic & slick spots all over, took me 90 min to make a 20 min drive.
> 
> Be careful out there 2nite, and I pray ya'll get home safe!


 FB messages has me  for a few from here!!!



deerehauler said:


> howdy folks!


SLIM!!!!!!!!!!!!



turtlebug said:


> Rhbama3's dialated eyeball eggnog driveler?


 werks fer me!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Didn't care too much for the Q-beam straight to the brain either.
> Saw sparklies for a while afterwards....



LOL  Just made an appointment today for next week Tuesday to get my eyes examined and dialated.  Can't wait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2010)

Ho ho ho..........


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2010)

Where, where,where....






Is the Claus rascal


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ho ho ho..........


HEY!!!!



Hankus said:


> Where, where,where....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ssshhhhh, he's napping right now, don't ask how I know!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ho ho ho..........



Who you calling a HO?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

OFH & Crew made it home & safe!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2010)

Good deal!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OFH & Crew made it home & safe!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got me some boneboy withdrawals goin on!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Hello



Jeff C. said:


> Ho ho ho..........


Where!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

Second Season is stuck at her office, but is safe, secure & warm, keep her in your thoughts though!!  Dang, I don't know how I'd handle that kind of weather!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OFH & Crew made it home & safe!!!






That`s good to hear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Where, where,where....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I saw him last night, fattenin up Rudolph and dem with some Cajun cuisine



Keebs said:


> HEY!!!!
> 
> 
> ssshhhhh, he's napping right now, don't ask how I know!



HEYYYYY  Schweety!!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Who you calling a HO?



You interested in the position??? 



Keebs said:


> OFH & Crew made it home & safe!!!



Hope all is well!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OFH & Crew made it home & safe!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well Hello
> 
> 
> Where!!


How's that cutie pie of yours doing?!?!  He all excited 'bout SantyClause??


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How's that cutie pie of yours doing?!?!  He all excited 'bout SantyClause??



Yep he sure is! This year should be fun he got opening presents up down pat!


----------

